# Oberon - Roof of Heaven Up for BOTH Kindles now (PURPLE!!!) (picture added)



## kindlevixen

With the M-edge sale I am really leaning toward grabbing either the navy or mocha/tan M-edge cover, but hubby offered to get me the purple fairy Oberon for our anniversary if I really want it.  I admit I wanted it at first, because purple is MY color, but the more I look at it I am not sure if I am in love with the smaller design on the front and am curious about the actual color of purple.

So.... I am wondering if anyone has any pics of theirs and what they think of it?


----------



## luvmy4brats

I had the Purple Butterfly cover (sold it) and have the Fairy business card holder. The color is GORGEOUS! I've already preordered the Butterfly cover for my K2.

Pictures do not do this color justice. It's a rich deep purple. 

I like the Fairy design, but like you, felt the design was a bit too small for the cover.

Give me a few and I'll post pictures for you.


----------



## luvmy4brats

It's up! It's up! I just talked to Becca and they made the decision today to do it in Purple instead of saddle! They changed it because they had SO many requests for a color other than saddle.

OH MY HEAVENS IT'S BEAUTIFUL!!!!

I might have to cancel my butterfly for this.

I called to double check and make sure becuase I wasn't sure if it was blue, but she said it is PURPLE!

River Garden in Red is also up...

Edited to add they added the K2 as well...


----------



## marianneg

I have the purple fairy, and I love it.  It's darker and less blue than it looks on the website.  I'd call it a "pure" purple - pretty well balanced between red and blue.  I'm happy with the design on the cover, but then I wasn't really into the wraparound designs.  It looks like roof of heaven is now available in purple, if you'd prefer that design.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

You had me alllll kinds of excited. I have been stalking that website and was just there not 20 minutes ago. I rushed to open the site and NOTHING!! LOL! I want to order for K2!


Edit: If they will make it in purple, why not blue??


----------



## luvmy4brats

Send them an email..I think they'll let you preorder it for the K2..Becca did tell me I could change my order if I wanted to. I already have the Butterfly preordered.

OH...this is TOUGH!

K2 covers up now...


----------



## Lalibit

Been waiting for River Garden for ages but upon reading the description it says that the image is only on the front cover   also says that for Roof of Heaven, I just emailed them to find out if that was a typo or if it really is true, if it is I'm really bummed about that.


----------



## VMars

It is really nice looking!


----------



## luvmy4brats

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Edit: If they will make it in purple, why not blue??


From their website:

Why do some images have more color choices than others? 
Dense images we produce that are complex ( full of lines) are extremely difficult to work with in certain colors. To keep our waste costs down, and therefore the price of our products, we don't offer these journals in difficult colors. Also, these images are difficult to see on dark colored leather. We want you to be happy with your purchase and try to protect you from being disappointed!!

They don't offer the Roof of Heaven Journal in Blue either...Sorry.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Qwyn said:


> Been waiting for River Garden for ages but upon reading the description it says that the image is only on the front cover  also says that for Roof of Heaven, I just emailed them to find out if that was a typo or if it really is true, if it is I'm really bummed about that.


Probably a typo...That's happened before on the wrap arounds.


----------



## crebel

Qwyn said:


> Been waiting for River Garden for ages but upon reading the description it says that the image is only on the front cover  also says that for Roof of Heaven, I just emailed them to find out if that was a typo or if it really is true, if it is I'm really bummed about that.


The full image shows the wraparound design. I just got my Forest cover for Valentines, but I LOVE the River Garden. I am seriously going to have to delete Oberon from my favorites link.


----------



## Lalibit

luvmy4brats said:


> Probably a typo...That's happened before on the wrap arounds.


Oh I hope you are right, was already pulling out my cc to order when I read that. hehe


----------



## Lalibit

crebel said:


> The full image shows the wraparound design. I just got my Forest cover for Valentines, but I LOVE the River Garden. I am seriously going to have to delete Oberon from my favorites link.


Ya I did notice that also but just want to make sure it is in fact wraparound.  Better to be safe, than sorry. hehe *slinks back into lurker mode*


----------



## WolfePrincess73

I ordered Roof of Heaven and River Garden. As they are different colors, I can change covers depending on which bag/purse I want to carry.


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> It's up! It's up! I just talked to Becca and they made the decision today to do it in Purple instead of saddle! They changed it because they had SO many requests for a color other than saddle.
> 
> OH MY HEAVENS IT'S BEAUTIFUL!!!!
> 
> I might have to cancel my butterfly for this.
> 
> I called to double check and make sure becuase I wasn't sure if it was blue, but she said it is PURPLE!
> 
> River Garden in Red is also up...
> 
> Edited to add they added the K2 as well...


That's it, my decision is made - the purple roof of heaven.

Here is the e-mail exchange I had with Oberon over the last couple of days:

-----Original Message-----
Sent: Monday, February 16, 2009 4:58 PM
To: 'Oberon Design'
Subject: RE: Kindle 2 covers
Thank you for your prompt reply. Is your Roof of Heaven design for Kindle 2 going to be in Saddle? If you made it in Purple, I would buy it in a heartbeat!

DD

"For now, Saddle!

Don Tucker
Customer Service
[email protected] "

Do you think they changed their mind just because I asked them to? Ha-ha


----------



## luvmy4brats

WolfePrincess73 said:


> I ordered Roof of Heaven and River Garden. As they are different colors, I can change covers depending on which bag/purse I want to carry.


^^^I'm about ready to do the same thing ^^^

The purple is GORGEOUS..I promise.

Oh, and this was post 1000! Cool!


----------



## WolfePrincess73

DD:
If they changed it for you, I wish you would have asked for blue! LOL!

Oh well, it is beautiful in purple. Now to stalk the DecalGirl site until they have skins for the K2!  


Congrats Luv on 1000 posts!!! I hope to catch up with you some day.


----------



## luvmy4brats

DD, She did say it was because of overwhelming requests..So THANK YOU! They DO listen.


----------



## DD

Purple Roof of Heaven is just gorgeous.  Just ordered it too.


----------



## lindnet

Oh my gosh, all this does is make it even harder for me to pick one!  Darn it!!!


----------



## Kindgirl

I'm just not a purple girl, but I guess there must be a lot of people who like purple because they offer so many purple choices... I wonder what they have against blue?  Oh well, guess I'll be ordering the wave.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just sent the email asking to switch from Butterfly to Roof of Heaven. I have to wait until the 1st to order the River Garden, but that's the plan.


----------



## Anne

Both covers are Beautiful. I am going to wait a little longer to see if they are going to be able to make the K2 covers with Velcro. Then I think I will order Roof of Heaven.


----------



## farmwife99

Oh my I'm so exited I was one of many who had made this request.

btw... I'm on my new iPhone writing this. It is so much fun!!


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> DD, She did say it was because of overwhelming requests..So THANK YOU! They DO listen.


I'm so happy they do. I was considering getting the M-edge in pebbled purple but when I saw this, the decision was made. I wanted to be really excited about my choice and now I am. Just pushed the button to order Roof of Heaven in purple. Stunning! Thanks for the heads-up, luv!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Apparently, she had _just_ put it up when I saw it.



farmwife99 said:


> Oh my I'm so exited I was one of many who had made this request.
> 
> btw... I'm on my new iPhone writing this. It is so much fun!!


Thank you as well then!


----------



## girls4rus

I just e mailed to change my purple butterfly to the roof of heaven as well.  I begged for purple last week in an e mail to Oberon too!  I already own the purple butterfly for K1 and gave it to my daughter.  It seemed silly to own 2 butterfly covers, but that purple is gorgeous!


----------



## BurBunny

Rackenfritzle!  I'd made up my mind I wanted Hokusai Wave, but the River Garden in red is calling me...

However, when I saw the journal covers at Paradise Pen, I didn't like the feel of the wraparound as much - felt like too much texture in my hands.  How much do these soften up with use?


----------



## pomlover2586

I wish they would make Creek Bed Maple or Mountain Pine available for the K2.........also Running Horses is gorgeous! I really like the designs they offer.......but I'm wondering if the price is really worth it for a cover. I already purchased an M-edge Executive in Jade.......


----------



## luvmy4brats

Creekbed Maple is available for the K2..And in my opinion, yes, it's totally worth every single penny.

I had a M-Edge first and once I got my Oberon, I never switched back.


----------



## TM

I want both of them!


----------



## pomlover2586

Are Oberon covers really stiff? Or is it a soft pliable leather that can be easily folded back without it trying to "spring" back up at you?


----------



## Sweety18

That is beautiful!!!  Thank you for posting it


----------



## WolfePrincess73

I also had 2 MEdge covers before I got my first Oberon. The MEdge are great, but they are just not the same quality as the Oberon. The gray on the inside of the MEdge tended to get dingy/dirty and I am pretty compulsive about keeping my hands clean. Plus the outside of the Oberon covers are so beautiful they are art to me. I love that the leather of the Oberon is a little thicker as I feel it offers better protection to my Kindle. The leather is very supple and folds back completely. I have never had any trouble with the wool inside the Oberon either. That is just my $.02.


----------



## luvmy4brats

pomlover2586 said:


> Are Oberon covers really stiff? Or is it a soft pliable leather that can be easily folded back without it trying to "spring" back up at you?


No. They're not stiff at all. My previous one folded back nice and flat and stayed there.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

luvmy4brats said:


> It's up! It's up! I just talked to Becca and they made the decision today to do it in Purple instead of saddle! They changed it because they had SO many requests for a color other than saddle.
> 
> OH MY HEAVENS IT'S BEAUTIFUL!!!!
> 
> I might have to cancel my butterfly for this.
> 
> I called to double check and make sure becuase I wasn't sure if it was blue, but she said it is PURPLE!
> 
> River Garden in Red is also up...
> 
> Edited to add they added the K2 as well...


This is freaking evil. It is just wrong of them to do this.

(grumbles)


----------



## DD

Aw, WolfePrincess, so sorry. It would have been beautiful in blue also. I'm off to decalgirl too. I'd love to find one with a celestial theme to coordinate with purple. Let me know what you decide on.


----------



## dfwillia

I just ordered a purple Roof of Heaven cover for my K2. Love it, love it, love it. Thanks for the heads up. Couldn't pass it up...it's a real beauty. The detail is extraordinary. I am impatient when I have to wait...this will be excruciating.   Donna W.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

If they want to guarantee I will order a second cover, they would make the Sun in purple.


----------



## luvmy4brats

ProfCrash said:


> This is freaking evil. It is just wrong of them to do this.
> 
> (grumbles)


Is it because you're tempted? Or you don't like the color?


----------



## dablab

This is absolutely gorgeous!!  This is really tempting me.  I love this design and the purple is to die for.  

Dot


----------



## MamaProfCrash

luvmy4brats said:


> Is it because you're tempted? Or you don't like the color?


Because I am tempted. I love purple and that is a very detailed cover. I like it. The only hesitation, and probably why I won't buy it, is because it is a bit busy for me. At elast they didn't make the Sun in purple, then I would let an impulse purchase happen.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

DD said:


> Aw, WolfePrincess, so sorry. It would have been beautiful in blue also. I'm off to decalgirl too. I'd love to find one with a celestial theme to coordinate with purple. Let me know what you decide on.


If you look in the iPhone skins, they do have one called Celestial that I was thinking about getting. I just don't think it will go with the River Garden cover also. If I am going to get a skin that doesn't match both, I really like Abolisher. I have a thing for dragons in addition to wolves!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I most likely would not have purchased the Roof of Heaven if it had come out in the Saddle. River Garden is one that I've wanted since I first looked at the site months ago and I've just been waiting for the Kindle cover. 

As much as I loved my Butterfly case, I just couldn't resist this one.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

luvmy4brats said:


> I most likely would not have purchased the Roof of Heaven if it had come out in the Saddle. River Garden is one that I've wanted since I first looked at the site months ago and I've just been waiting for the Kindle cover.
> 
> As much as I loved my Butterfly case, I just couldn't resist this one.


I would not have purchased Roof of Heaven in Saddle either. I was really hoping for blue, but purple is close.


----------



## nelamvr6

Wow!  Is that ever gorgeous!  Just pre-ordered!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I 'requested' River Garden. . . but would prefer it in blue.  So this is good.  I have no strong urge to buy another. . . . . .

ann


----------



## Bella

I ordered River Garden for my K1.  I was so torn between Roof of Heaven and River Garden.  I can't wait to see it in person.  Off to find a nice decal.  My girl has been naked for months and now she is getting a new outfit and a jacket all in one day.  Maybe she needs some shoes....or maybe I need some new shoes or a new purse to go with her red jacket.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Bella said:


> I ordered River Garden for my K1. I was so torn between Roof of Heaven and River Garden. I can't wait to see it in person. Off to find a nice decal. My girl has been naked for months and now she is getting a new outfit and a jacket all in one day. Maybe she needs some shoes....or maybe I need some new shoes or a new purse to go with her red jacket.


I saw your post and I thought Holy Crap!! Luvmy's Kindle is posting by herself now?


----------



## luvmy4brats

WolfePrincess73 said:


> I saw your post and I thought Holy Crap!! Luvmy's Kindle is posting by herself now?


LOL! I was just about to say something myself. Too funny.

Welcome to the Boards Bella..Please forgive us..My Kindle-to-be is named Bella.


----------



## Bella

luvmy4brats said:


> LOL! I was just about to say something myself. Too funny.
> 
> Welcome to the Boards Bella..Please forgive us..My Kindle-to-be is named Bella.


LOL!! I was a bit confused. Thanks for clarifying. Now that would be a new and interesting feature on the K2.


----------



## luvmy4brats

At least I know you like the two covers I'm getting for my Bella...(I also just got a little case made by BorsaBella)


----------



## Bella

luvmy4brats said:


> At least I know you like the two covers I'm getting for my Bella...(I also just got a little case made by BorsaBella)


Maybe your Bella and I have similar tastes. If so, she'll be very happy in her new covers.


----------



## DD

WolfePrincess73 said:


> If you look in the iPhone skins, they do have one called Celestial that I was thinking about getting. I just don't think it will go with the River Garden cover also. If I am going to get a skin that doesn't match both, I really like Abolisher. I have a thing for dragons in addition to wolves!


Nice! I kind of like the theme and color coordination of Van Gogh's Starry Night with the Purple Roof of Heaven too:


----------



## DD

My images didn't show up in the previous post.  What did I do wrong?


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Where you have [img ] take out the space after the "g"

I also think the Monet skins would look nice with Roof of Heaven.


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> DD..Here you go, just take the spaces out right after [img ]


Got it. Thanks. You're terrific!


----------



## Elijsha

i so liked the saddle! what to do.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Elijsha said:


> i so liked the saddle! what to do.


I *think* Becca said they might do this in saddle if you really wanted it. I was too excited over the purple and kind of missed that part when I talked to her. You might want to call and ask. I don't want to pass on the wrong information though. Again, I wasn't in my right my when I called.


----------



## DD

What's the word from decalgirl about actually making the skins for Kindle 2?  Are they available yet?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Not yet. They'll be up about 2-3 weeks after the Kindle gets shipped. Send in your requests now though so they know which ones to make.

I've requested: Arabian Nights, Jolie, Pink Tranquility, Her Abstraction, and Night Lady


----------



## Angela

I wonder if they will do a K1 cover in the purple Roof of Heaven as well??  If I can ever get enough $$ saved up I will have a purple Oberon!!


----------



## MonaSW

Ask and you shall receive: http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=954


----------



## DD

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Where you have [img ] take out the space after the "g"
> 
> I also think the Monet skins would look nice with Roof of Heaven.


Yes, very nice too!


----------



## Buttercup

Wow, I like the purple roof of heaven much better than the saddle!  Had that been up before I might have considered it over the butterfly but I'm sure I'll still love my butterfly when it arrives (original Kindle).


----------



## kari

luvmy4brats said:


> Not yet. They'll be up about 2-3 weeks after the Kindle gets shipped. Send in your requests now though so they know which ones to make.
> 
> I've requested: Arabian Nights, Jolie, Pink Tranquility, Her Abstraction, and Night Lady


Luv - where do we send requests?


----------



## kindlevixen

Thank you!  I did see the roof of heaven and thought about it.  Hmm, I am so indecisive.  I wish that M-Edge would just make the purple cover available for the Klassic Kindle but I doubt that is going to happen now.


----------



## bayou

I gotta stay off of these boards! I wasn't sure I liked any of the Oberon covers, but that purple is just gorgeous and work is so intricate! I was ready to order it. Then I saw it opened all the way.

Ummm, who is that little man on the back the cover wearing mandals  
I hate you little man.


----------



## kindlevixen

The more I look at the Roof of Heaven, I think I would prefer that one to the fairy.  The question is whether or not it is too religious looking for my taste.  Just looking at the front it is fine, the back is a bit borderline for me... hmm.  Maybe I need the M-edge and the Oberon LOL


----------



## MineKinder

patchymama said:


> The more I look at the Roof of Heaven, I think I would prefer that one to the fairy. The question is whether or not it is too religious looking for my taste. Just looking at the front it is fine, the back is a bit borderline for me... hmm. Maybe I need the M-edge and the Oberon LOL


Oh ...how do you see the roof of heaven as religious? I realize the name of the cover, refers to heaven. But how so the actual cover?


----------



## kindlevixen

Yeah its pretty borderline IMO, not overly.  The guy in the robes kneeling is really the only thing hinting at "religion" for me.  Its just a matter of does it bother me?  I am leaning towards no but I hate to spend that money on something I am a bit unsure about?  Wierd things I think about LOL


----------



## Elijsha

hes a astronomer!

This 18th century woodcut of a shepherd and the cosmos is taken form the French astronomer Camille Flammarions book, Atomosphere: Meterologie Populaire (Paris, 188. There is speculation that the unnamed artist was a woman. Flammarion is known as an astronomer and prolific writer and lecturer on topics as wide ranging as climatology and solar cycles. Late in life he became interested in spiritualism and a lost civilization responsible for what were believed, at that time, to be canals built on the planet Mars. A cult hero in France, his work remains of great interest to scientists and the New Age community.


----------



## Malibama

For the love of God.  Y'all are the biggest bunch of ENABLERS I have ever had the pleasure of corresponding with.

I checked the boards for the first time in a few days and it will have cost me $90 by the time I log off the internet tonight.  Oh yes, I WILL be pre-ordering an Oberon cover for Faline (my K2) tonight!

I think I may stick with Avenue of Trees so my K and K2 match; but ohh that purple Roof of Heaven is tempting!


----------



## luvmy4brats

kari said:


> Luv - where do we send requests?


[email protected] Just let them know which ones you're interested in.


----------



## MineKinder

Elijsha said:


> hes a astronomer!
> 
> This 18th century woodcut of a shepherd and the cosmos is taken form the French astronomer Camille Flammarions book, Atomosphere: Meterologie Populaire (Paris, 188. There is speculation that the unnamed artist was a woman. Flammarion is known as an astronomer and prolific writer and lecturer on topics as wide ranging as climatology and solar cycles. Late in life he became interested in spiritualism and a lost civilization responsible for what were believed, at that time, to be canals built on the planet Mars. A cult hero in France, his work remains of great interest to scientists and the New Age community.


Well....thank you, for clarifying that! Thats why these boards are so wonderful, I learn something new all the time here!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Malibama said:


> For the love of God. Y'all are the biggest bunch of ENABLERS I have ever had the pleasure of corresponding with.
> 
> I checked the boards for the first time in a few days and it will have cost me $90 by the time I log off the internet tonight. Oh yes, I WILL be pre-ordering an Oberon cover for Faline (my K2) tonight!
> 
> I think I may stick with Avenue of Trees so my K and K2 match; but ohh that purple Roof of Heaven is tempting!


But you love us... Just a little ? Right?


----------



## kindlevixen

Thank you! I didn't even think to check the journal descriptions for clarification of the designs.  Perfect!


----------



## BurBunny

Malibama said:


> Oh yes, I WILL be pre-ordering an Oberon cover for Faline (my K2) tonight!


Forgive me for going off-topic... but Faline? As in Bambi's love?


----------



## DD

bayou said:


> I gotta stay off of these boards! I wasn't sure I liked any of the Oberon covers, but that purple is just gorgeous and work is so intricate! I was ready to order it. Then I saw it opened all the way.
> 
> Ummm, who is that little man on the back the cover wearing mandals
> I hate you little man.


Here is the description of the Roof of Heaven design from one of Oberon's pages showing it in a journal:

"This 18th century woodcut of a shepherd and the cosmos is taken form the French astronomer Camille Flammarions book, Atomosphere: Meterologie Populaire (Paris, 188. There is speculation that the unnamed artist was a woman. Flammarion is known as an astronomer and prolific writer and lecturer on topics as wide ranging as climatology and solar cycles. Late in life he became interested in spiritualism and a lost civilization responsible for what were believed, at that time, to be canals built on the planet Mars. A cult hero in France, his work remains of great interest to scientists and the New Age community."


----------



## DD

Elijsha said:


> hes a astronomer!
> 
> This 18th century woodcut of a shepherd and the cosmos is taken form the French astronomer Camille Flammarions book, Atomosphere: Meterologie Populaire (Paris, 188. There is speculation that the unnamed artist was a woman. Flammarion is known as an astronomer and prolific writer and lecturer on topics as wide ranging as climatology and solar cycles. Late in life he became interested in spiritualism and a lost civilization responsible for what were believed, at that time, to be canals built on the planet Mars. A cult hero in France, his work remains of great interest to scientists and the New Age community.


I read that description also and I think the little guy is a shepherd looking at the cosmos. You could see the staff near his left hand and the little sheep in the bottom corner of the back (full view picture). The original artist on whose work this cover is based was an astronomer.


----------



## Malibama

BurBunny said:


> Forgive me for going off-topic... but Faline? As in Bambi's love?


YES, BURBUNNY!

See my Avatar; that's my favorite deer at our ranch


----------



## Malibama

luvmy4brats said:


> But you love us... Just a little ? Right?


No, I love you all, A LOT!

XOXO


----------



## bayou

DD said:


> Here is the description of the Roof of Heaven design from one of Oberon's pages showing it in a journal:
> 
> "This 18th century woodcut of a shepherd and the cosmos is taken form the French astronomer Camille Flammarions book, Atomosphere: Meterologie Populaire (Paris, 188. There is speculation that the unnamed artist was a woman. Flammarion is known as an astronomer and prolific writer and lecturer on topics as wide ranging as climatology and solar cycles. Late in life he became interested in spiritualism and a lost civilization responsible for what were believed, at that time, to be canals built on the planet Mars. A cult hero in France, his work remains of great interest to scientists and the New Age community."


thanks for this DD!


----------



## DD

Wouldn't it be nice to be able to get the purple Roof of Heaven cover with the coordinating 'sun and moon' button show elsewhere on the site on journals?  It would really be perfect then.  With all the changes going on so rapidly, I'm afraid I'll get my cover and they'll be offering button choices the next week.  Should we ask Oberon or is that expecting too much?


----------



## Malibama

DD said:


> Wouldn't it be nice to be able to get the purple Roof of Heaven cover with the coordinating 'sun and moon' button show elsewhere on the site on journals? It would really be perfect then. With all the changes going on so rapidly, I'm afraid I'll get my cover and they'll be offering button choices the next week. Should we ask Oberon or is that expecting too much?


Hey DD:

From Oberon's website (emphasis added):

"Kindle Buttons
_The button for the Kindle cover and our journals is very different in construction so there aren't interchangeable. The Kindle button has a much lower profile and attaches differently so that the body of the Kindle is protected. It is our intention to make more buttons for the Kindle covers but they have to be hand carved for mold making purposes and this takes time and money. 
_
It took us years to build up our current offerings of journal buttons. We are working on creating the same set of buttons that you see on the journals for the Kindle covers but it could take weeks or months and we will do this based on the popularity of the Kindle covers we're selling. So, right now we are working first on the Tree of Life. I hope this helps. We'll release a few at a time. Handmade products are a slower process, but we believe they're worth it!"

So Oberon is quite aware we are jonesing for different buttons. In the meantime, I've preordered a Purple Roof of Heaven for Faline. I decided this way I could tell her from my original Kindle clothed in Avenue of Trees from across a room. Yes, I'm keeping my original. Just because.

When Oberon offers new buttons for the Kindle covers it will be a great excuse to buy another.

Let the flaming begin


----------



## BurBunny

Malibama said:


> YES, BURBUNNY!
> 
> See my Avatar; that's my favorite deer at our ranch


Love it! What a great Kindle name.


----------



## bayou

As repentance for making the 'little man mandals' comment here's a skin for the iPhone that would look beautiful with that cover! I think Decalgirl can custom make skins, right?


----------



## wilsondm2

OK - I think I'm gonna change my Maple Creek to the Roof of Heaven - I love the design, and the purple looks awesome! Here is a pic I found on the 'net that looks closer in color to what y'all are describing.


----------



## Angela

MonaSW said:


> Ask and you shall receive: http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=954


I didn't see any place there to designate K1 or K2. I have plenty of time to find out though. More than likely it will be next Christmas before I get one... my birthday at the earliest!


----------



## kevin63

Wow. I saw that on the website just a bit ago and thought it was blue. I keep forgetting that the blue is really a dark navy. I really like purple (it is my favorite color) but the Roof of Heaven just might be a little to feminine for me. I'm probably still going to wait and see what they do with the buttons. I can't tell what the are talking about concentrating on the buttons on their website. I assumed it was for the kindle covers since the other items already have the buttons. But anyway, the purple is very nice and I hope you all enjoy it that ordered it.


----------



## luvmy4brats

kevin63 said:


> Wow. I saw that on the website just a bit ago and thought it was blue. I keep forgetting that the blue is really a dark navy. I really like purple (it is my favorite color) but the Roof of Heaven just might be a little to feminine to me. I'm probably still going to wait and see what they do with the buttons. I can't tell what the are talking about concentrating on the buttons on their website.
> I assumed it was for the kindle covers since the other items already have the buttons. But anyway, the purple is very nice and I hope you all enjoy it that ordered
> it.


I thought it might be blue too, which is why I called. It caught me off guard to see color. Becca was so nice when I talked to her. I probably sounded like a lunatic.


----------



## Leslie

luvmy4brats said:


> It's up! It's up! I just talked to Becca and they made the decision today to do it in Purple instead of saddle! They changed it because they had SO many requests for a color other than saddle.
> 
> OH MY HEAVENS IT'S BEAUTIFUL!!!!
> 
> I might have to cancel my butterfly for this.
> 
> I called to double check and make sure becuase I wasn't sure if it was blue, but she said it is PURPLE!
> 
> River Garden in Red is also up...
> 
> Edited to add they added the K2 as well...


Oh. My. God.

That's gorgeous. I'm in love!

I wonder if I can cancel my green Forest and get this instead? Do you think?

L


----------



## Leslie

Kindgirl said:


> I'm just not a purple girl, but I guess there must be a lot of people who like purple because they offer so many purple choices... I wonder what they have against blue? Oh well, guess I'll be ordering the wave.


The wave is gorgeous. I love my Hokusai wave cover. Trust me, you won't be disappointed in the blue.

L


----------



## DD

Malibama, thanks for this. I missed it on their site. It's a very reasonable explabation. 
You mean you can't tell your Kindles apart from across the room now? What kind of mother are you?!  LOL


----------



## Leslie

DD said:


> Nice! I kind of like the theme and color coordination of Van Gogh's Starry Night with the Purple Roof of Heaven too:


Oh my God, I LOVE that combination!

I was having such a hard time choosing a skin to go with the Forest cover, but I am seeing plenty that I like to go with Roof of Heaven. I guess I really am a purple/blue sort of gal.

L


----------



## Leslie

Angela said:


> I wonder if they will do a K1 cover in the purple Roof of Heaven as well?? If I can ever get enough $$ saved up I will have a purple Oberon!!


Yes, it's already listed on the site, Angela:

http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=954

L


----------



## Leslie

bayou said:


> I gotta stay off of these boards! I wasn't sure I liked any of the Oberon covers, but that purple is just gorgeous and work is so intricate! I was ready to order it. Then I saw it opened all the way.
> 
> Ummm, who is that little man on the back the cover wearing mandals
> I hate you little man.


I think he's kind of cute, myself. I like his little fluffy coat and hat.

L


----------



## Leslie

Malibama said:


> I think I may stick with Avenue of Trees so my K and K2 match; but ohh that purple Roof of Heaven is tempting!


Variety is the spice of life. Go for the Roof!

L


----------



## Leslie

> When Oberon offers new buttons for the Kindle covers it will be a great excuse to buy another.
> 
> Let the flaming begin


Hahahaha, welcome to the enablers club!


----------



## Leslie

Angela said:


> I didn't see any place there to designate K1 or K2. I have plenty of time to find out though. More than likely it will be next Christmas before I get one... my birthday at the earliest!


On the very first page, Angela, choose the link that says, "Click here to select your Oberon Kindle cover." That will put you in the catalog section for all the K1 covers.

L


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Leslie said:


> I think he's kind of cute, myself. I like his little fluffy coat and hat.


Am I the only one who thinks that little guy looks like a woman Females were shepards too, you know. They took care of the children and the animals while the men were out foraging. I think she's a woman.


----------



## Leslie

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that little guy looks like a woman Females were shepards too, you know. They took care of the children and the animals while the men were out foraging. I think she's a woman.


You might be right. Obviously, I am just going to have to wait 'til I receive my cover and study it up close.

L


----------



## Leslie

For people who have changed their orders, is it better to send an email or call on the phone?

L


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Leslie said:


> You might be right. Obviously, I am just going to have to wait 'til I receive my cover and study it up close.


I'll study it up close and let you know! I just ordered this cover for my K1 (acting on Robin's suggestion that the evil spirit of consumerism can be placated just as easily by buying new books or a new cover as by buying a new kindle, and it is cheaper too in the long run). So hopefully I will have it in my hands by next week, ahead of all you K2ers


----------



## Leslie

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I'll study it up close and let you know! I just ordered this cover for my K1 (acting on Robin's suggestion that the evil spirit of consumerism can be placated just as easily by buying new books or a new cover as by buying a new kindle, and it is cheaper too in the long run). So hopefully I will have it in my hands by next week, ahead of all you K2ers


Oh, oh, oh you lucky duck! I'm jealous! Poor Guinea Pig is going to be running around in this ugly black thing for a MONTH. I can't stand the thought.

L


----------



## Leslie

DD said:


> I read that description also and I think the little guy is a shepherd looking as the cosmos. You could see the staff near his left hand and the little sheep in the bottom corner of the back (full view picture). The original artist on whose work this cover is based was an astronomer.


If he's a shepherd and I get this cover, that gives me the perfect excuse to name my new Kindle Ennis! LOL Although I still like Alex and everyone else is telling me to stick with Guinea Pig 

L


----------



## ELDogStar

VERY VERY nice, but the purple is a bit too "girlie" for me.
I will wait to see if they eventually offer another color.

I do think the design is one of the best though!

Eric


----------



## chocochibi

I emailed to find out if they'll do it in saddle too, I'll post once I hear from them.


----------



## lindnet

wilsondm2 said:


> OK - I think I'm gonna change my Maple Creek to the Roof of Heaven - I love the design, and the purple looks awesome! Here is a pic I found on the 'net that looks closer in color to what y'all are describing.


Oh wow!! Those pictures REALLY make me want that cover! Is that really what the color looks like? It's so rich and yummy!!


----------



## Kristus412

Qwyn said:


> Been waiting for River Garden for ages but upon reading the description it says that the image is only on the front cover  also says that for Roof of Heaven, I just emailed them to find out if that was a typo or if it really is true, if it is I'm really bummed about that.


Did you ever get a reply? I would love the purple Roof of Heaven too but seems a waste if you don't get the whole design.


----------



## Leslie

Kristus412 said:


> Did you ever get a reply? I would love the purple Roof of Heaven too but seems a waste if you don't get the whole design.


If you look at the website and mouse over the picture, it shows the whole wraparound cover. I can't imagine they would post that on the site and then send a version that has only the front cover design.

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

Leslie said:


> For people who have changed their orders, is it better to send an email or call on the phone?
> 
> L


When I was on the phone with Becca, I told her I was considering changing my order. She told me to just send an email to let them know.


----------



## Kristus412

Leslie said:


> If you look at the website and mouse over the picture, it shows the whole wraparound cover. I can't imagine they would post that on the site and then send a version that has only the front cover design.
> 
> L


That's what I'm hoping but just wanted a confirmation before ordering since there's no returns. Figured I'd see if there had been any replies 
to the people who inquired yesterday.


----------



## Leslie

luvmy4brats said:


> When I was on the phone with Becca, I told her I was considering changing my order. She told me to just send an email to let them know.


Thanks, Luv. That's what I have done.

I am so excited...I liked Forest, but I am crazy about Roof of Heaven in the purple. Oh, oh, oh!

L


----------



## Anne

lindnet said:


> Oh wow!! Those pictures REALLY make me want that cover! Is that really what the color looks like? It's so rich and yummy!!


I want this one too. I am trying to wait till next week or when they get K2 to see if thy can make one with Velcro.


----------



## luvmy4brats

At least you all understand my excitement. My husband looked at me as if I'd gone off the deep end. 

Anne, if you order it now and they change to Velcro you can always change your order.


----------



## kari

luvmy4brats said:


> At least you all understand my excitement. My husband looked at me as if I'd gone off the deep end.


LOL! My husband has been looking at me the same way lately. And he was so thrilled when I finally made a decision and placed my orders. Now if I just don't change my mind.....


----------



## kari

luvmy4brats said:


> [email protected] Just let them know which ones you're interested in.


Thank you!! I'll do that.


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> At least you all understand my excitement. My husband looked at me as if I'd gone off the deep end.
> 
> Anne, if you order it now and they change to Velcro you can always change your order.


You read my mind. That is what I am going to do off to order my cover. 

I just ordered my cover. Who knows I may just stick with the corners. And if they do not do the velcro at least I have my order in.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

DD said:


> Here is the description of the Roof of Heaven design from one of Oberon's pages showing it in a journal:
> 
> "This 18th century woodcut of a shepherd and the cosmos is taken form the French astronomer Camille Flammarions book, Atomosphere: Meterologie Populaire (Paris, 188. There is speculation that the unnamed artist was a woman. Flammarion is known as an astronomer and prolific writer and lecturer on topics as wide ranging as climatology and solar cycles. Late in life he became interested in spiritualism and a lost civilization responsible for what were believed, at that time, to be canals built on the planet Mars. A cult hero in France, his work remains of great interest to scientists and the New Age community."


I googled Camille Flammarion and found some really interesting reading! He was a cutting edge astronomer for his time but also a rather eccentric character. A scientist who believed in aliens (and not aliens who even came close to resembling human beings) and transmigration of the soul. And his second wife was also a notable astronomer in her own right--very unusual for that period. There have been all sorts of speculations about what this woodcut is actually depicting. I think I'd enjoy reading a biography about him, but can't quite bring myself to ordering a DTB.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Anne said:


> I just ordered my cover. Who knows I may just stick with the corners. And if they do not do the velcro at least I have my order in.


I was originally going to go with velcro again because I liked the floating look. I think the DecalGirl skin will be a full image on the back now and I'd like to take advantage of that without having to put velcro on it. So corners it is for me this time. There are no buttons or ports for the corners to interfere with this time, so I think I'll like them.


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> I was originally going to go with velcro again because I liked the floating look. I think the DecalGirl skin will be a full image on the back now and I'd like to take advantage of that without having to put velcro on it. So corners it is for me this time. There are no buttons or ports for the corners to interfere with this time, so I think I'll like them.


I am thinking the same thing this way I can put the Decalgirl skin on the back of Champagne also.  I am glad I have my order in. It looks like a lot of us are ordering the Roof of Heaven.


----------



## lindnet

Leslie said:


> If he's a shepherd and I get this cover, that gives me the perfect excuse to name my new Kindle Ennis! LOL Although I still like Alex and everyone else is telling me to stick with Guinea Pig
> 
> L


Ennis! That's a great idea to go with that cover! LOL!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just got an email back from Oberon confirming my switch from Butterfly to Roof of Heaven! I'm doing a happy dance.


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> I just got an email back from Oberon confirming my switch from Butterfly to Roof of Heaven! I'm doing a happy dance.


That is great .Now all we have to do is wait for them to make them.


----------



## MeganW

luvmy4brats said:


> I was originally going to go with velcro again because I liked the floating look. I think the DecalGirl skin will be a full image on the back now and I'd like to take advantage of that without having to put velcro on it. So corners it is for me this time. There are no buttons or ports for the corners to interfere with this time, so I think I'll like them.


That's a very good point -- I ordered velcro but corners makes sense if this is the case! Have you heard from DecalGirl that it'll be a full image on the back? It makes sense given the new back on the Kindle.


----------



## luvmy4brats

MeganW said:


> That's a very good point -- I ordered velcro but corners makes sense if this is the case! Have you heard from DecalGirl that it'll be a full image on the back? It makes sense given the new back on the Kindle.


I don't know for certain. I'm just anticipating from experience. I have many of their skins for various devices. They cover as much as they can.


----------



## MeganW

luvmy4brats said:


> I don't know for certain. I'm just anticipating from experience. I have many of their skins for various devices. They cover as much as they can.


I'd say that's a fair bet -- really hoping that's the case b/c I'd love a full skin for mine.


----------



## paisley

That's gorgeous! I almost want to get a K2 just so I can get another Oberon. 

* as she 
* thinks about
* how lovely another
* Oberon would be

I need to leave this thread immediately.


----------



## Anne

MeganW said:


> That's a very good point -- I ordered velcro but corners makes sense if this is the case! Have you heard from DecalGirl that it'll be a full image on the back? It makes sense given the new back on the Kindle.


I just emailed them to ask them about the full image on the back. I just got a email that they think April is the latest that they skins for K2 will be out. They are getting there K2 in the beginning of March.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

paisley said:


> That's gorgeous! I almost want to get a K2 just so I can get another Oberon.
> 
> * as she
> * thinks about
> * how lovely another
> * Oberon would be
> 
> I need to leave this thread immediately.


Walk away form the board Paisley, just walk away.


----------



## luvmy4brats

paisley said:


> That's gorgeous! I almost want to get a K2 just so I can get another Oberon.
> 
> * as she
> * thinks about
> * how lovely another
> * Oberon would be
> 
> I need to leave this thread immediately.


Well, they do have it for K1...You could switch between the 2...

But I agree with Linda...Step away.


----------



## kindlevixen

I can't wait for my anniversary in april now.... I am getting the Roof of Heaven in purple, for sure!  Its gorgeious.


----------



## Anne

I just got this email from Decalgirl 

Dear Anne, 

Thank you for contacting us. We will not know the coverage until we receive the kindle and are able to test fit. But we cover as much as possible.   


Please feel free to contact us if you have any additional questions. 


Best Regards, 

Amanda
DecalGirl.com
302-644-9399
1-866-841-0922
Monday-Friday 9:00am-5:00pm EST 

In case this email does not fully answer your question, or you would like to contact us for any reason, simply reply to this email. You can also get immediate assistance using our Chat support service at:


----------



## girls4rus

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I googled Camille Flammarion and found some really interesting reading! He was a cutting edge astronomer for his time but also a rather eccentric character. A scientist who believed in aliens (and not aliens who even came close to resembling human beings) and transmigration of the soul. And his second wife was also a notable astronomer in her own right--very unusual for that period. There have been all sorts of speculations about what this woodcut is actually depicting. I think I'd enjoy reading a biography about him, but can't quite bring myself to ordering a DTB.


Very interesting. I have done some research on this as well and look forward to reading all that I can about this very interesting piece of art. I love the way the man pictured is peeking beyond what we can see and know.


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> Not yet. They'll be up about 2-3 weeks after the Kindle gets shipped. Send in your requests now though so they know which ones to make.
> 
> I've requested: Arabian Nights, Jolie, Pink Tranquility, Her Abstraction, and Night Lady


Here is the answer to my question about when the K2 skins will be available at DecalGirl:

Subject: skins for Kindle 2

Thank you for contacting us. Yes! The origional Kindle was such a hit we have to have them for the next generation Kindle. We are big fans of the Kindle! Expect us to have between 50 and 100 designs out in the first week of August, unless Amazon holds up our order for any reason! ~ we to have to wait to get it! The Starry Night design will be one of the first to be posted up. Thanks for the suggestion!

Please feel free to contact us if you have any additional questions. 
Best Regards,
Amanda
DecalGirl.com

---------------Original Message---------------
From:	DD
Subject:	skins for Kindle 2 
Will you be offering your skins for the Kindle 2 soon? I really want to order one in the Van Gogh's Starry Night pattern.
Thank you.


----------



## Leslie

luvmy4brats said:


> I just got an email back from Oberon confirming my switch from Butterfly to Roof of Heaven! I'm doing a happy dance.


Me too! This is what I got from Don:

You Bet!! Just keep in mind that this will be an internal change and it
won't be reflected on the order you see in our system. Thanks

Don Tucker
Customer Service
[email protected]

Yippee!

L


----------



## Steph H

Dang it. I've managed not to get sucked into the Oberon covers so far, none of them had really tickled my fancy quite well enough versus my plain original M-edge cover to pony up the bucks. But that Roof of Heaven is gorgeous (being into astronomy as a hobby, how can I not love the stars and moon and sun motif?), and even if purple isn't my favorite color it's a good one and looks marvelous; and that River Garden cover is pretty sharp looking too.

I knew I should've stayed out of the Accessories forum or at least never clicked again on an Oberon cover thread, just in case....damn you all for tempting me!


----------



## Leslie

Steph,

I have a feeling this cover is going to be so much prettier in person. I can't wait to get my hands on it.

The Hokusai wave looks pretty ordinary in the pictures and is beautiful in real life. It makes me think the Roof of Heaven is going to be 10x better than it looks on the website.

Maybe 100x.

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

...insert evil laugh... Another one bites the dust.


----------



## ELDogStar

Steph H said:


> But that Roof of Heaven is gorgeous (being into astronomy as a hobby, how can I not love the stars and moon and sun motif?)


And Decal Girl has a couple of really nice space, stars, planet type design skins to complement the cover.

Every bed needs a cover and all beds need sheets!

Eric


----------



## nelamvr6

I am now even more excited than I was! One week from today I should have my K2 in my hands!

Being a SciFi aficionado, I think I'll go with this cover/skin combo once DecalGirl has a skin version for the K2:



















What do you think?


----------



## Leslie

nelamvr6 said:


> What do you think?


Nice combo!

L


----------



## Mikuto

Oooh, you know, purple is not my favorite color, but that's GORGEOUS!


----------



## Kristus412

Kristus412 said:


> That's what I'm hoping but just wanted a confirmation before ordering since there's no returns. Figured I'd see if there had been any replies
> to the people who inquired yesterday.


We put these up in a rush last night and will fix this discrepancy in a few
minutes. If you go to the buy page for the roof of heaven and keep clicking
on the image it will enlarge and show you the Kindle cover spread open where
you can see the entire back and front. Thanks

Don Tucker
Customer Service
[email protected]


----------



## Leslie

I have a feeling Don spent the entire day answering emails from all of us! LOL

L


----------



## Kathy

I'm sure they are dealing with a lot of folks needing to change their orders from K1 to K2. They are a wonderful company to deal with. Just wondering, but my daughter ordered the Tree of Life cover for her K1 on 2/16 and looks like it is being delivered today. She lives in the Houston area and the tracking numbers shows that it has made it there and is in transit. I wonder if they have some in stock with the change of orders and are able to fill K1 orders quickly. She is waiting by the door right now.


----------



## ELDogStar

Leslie said:


> Nice combo!
> 
> L


I agree!

Eric


----------



## lindnet

It must just be me.....I'm having trouble finding a decalgirl skin that I'm sure would match the purple.  

Of course, a week ago when I thought I had talked myself OUT of an Oberon, I went ahead and ordered the Tropical skin.  No purple in that one!

Maybe I'll have to wait on the skin until you all start getting them and can tell me which ones match!


----------



## chocochibi

This is what Becca told me after I asked about getting Roof of Heaven in saddle:

What a confusing situationWe had an overwhelming number of requests for this in purple. Now that we switched, we're hearing from folks who want it in Saddle. Arrugh!! It's really hard to make everybody happy!! The only thing I can say is that we are in discussion about offering a second color choice on the Kindle covers ( which would be saddle in this case) but I don't know when this might happen. Sorry I couldn't be more help. My suggestion is to go ahead and pre order it and if we open the flood gates on a second color you can request we switch yours to saddle or keep your place in line but change to a different image. Yikes! Sorry for the hassle.

Becca

However, the more I look at it, the more I'm liking the purple, especially with the skin nelamvr6 posted.


----------



## Leslie

Regarding skins: Now, see...I couldn't find anything I liked with the Forest and was fretting over that. But when I saw the Starry Night/Roof combo someone posted earlier in this thread, I immediately feel in love. 

Go figure.

L


----------



## ELDogStar

Leslie said:


> Regarding skins: Now, see...I couldn't find anything I liked with the Forest and was fretting over that. But when I saw the Starry Night/Roof combo someone posted earlier in this thread, I immediately feel in love.
> 
> Go figure.
> 
> L


That is a stunning combo.

ECL


----------



## lindnet

Leslie said:


> Regarding skins: Now, see...I couldn't find anything I liked with the Forest and was fretting over that. But when I saw the Starry Night/Roof combo someone posted earlier in this thread, I immediately feel in love.
> 
> Go figure.
> 
> L


LOL, and I saw several that I thought would go with the green, when I was looking at Forest or Avenue of Trees!

I do like the Starry Night skin, but I was a little worried that it was more blue than purple.


----------



## kari

lindnet said:


> LOL, and I saw several that I thought would go with the green, when I was looking at Forest or Avenue of Trees!
> 
> I do like the Starry Night skin, but I was a little worried that it was more blue than purple.


I think it probably is more blue than purple, but I still think they will look fabulous together. Hard to tell by pictures though!


----------



## kari

chocochibi said:


> This is what Becca told me after I asked about getting Roof of Heaven in saddle:
> 
> What a confusing situationWe had an overwhelming number of requests for this in purple. Now that we switched, we're hearing from folks who want it in Saddle. Arrugh!! It's really hard to make everybody happy!! The only thing I can say is that we are in discussion about offering a second color choice on the Kindle covers ( which would be saddle in this case) but I don't know when this might happen. Sorry I couldn't be more help. My suggestion is to go ahead and pre order it and if we open the flood gates on a second color you can request we switch yours to saddle or keep your place in line but change to a different image. Yikes! Sorry for the hassle.
> Becca
> However, the more I look at it, the more I'm liking the purple, especially with the skin nelamvr6 posted.


I think b/c they had told everyone it was coming out in Saddle, there was no need to hear from those people until it didn't happen!


----------



## chocochibi

Ok, I caved (I'm so weak, seeking validation and enablement - is that a word? here) and decided I really did like the purple after all and just ordered it. I think it'll look great with the skin that nelamvr6 posted earlier.


----------



## nelamvr6

chocochibi said:


> Ok, I caved (I'm so weak, seeking validation and enablement - is that a word? here) and decided I really did like the purple after all and just ordered it. I think it'll look great with the skin that nelamvr6 posted earlier.


Especially if it's even slightly more blue in real life than the photos indicate...


----------



## chocochibi

I'm also thinking this might be nice with it


----------



## Kathy

chocochibi said:


> I'm also thinking this might be nice with it


I think this skin would be so beautiful with the cover. They just seem to go together. Seeing all of the new skins and the beautiful Roof of Heaven cover is tempting me, but I'm staying strong. I need to stay out of the accessory section.


----------



## nelamvr6

I can't wait to see how the new screen with it's 16 shades of grey displays the DecalGirl custom screen savers...


----------



## chocochibi

nelamvr6 said:


> I can't wait to see how the new screen with it's 16 shades of grey displays the DecalGirl custom screen savers...


I bet they'll be awesome.


----------



## lindnet

Ok, I'm thisclose to ordering the Roof of Heaven cover.  I have a question for those of you who already own one of the Oberons.  Have you ever accidentally spilled on it or set it down in something wet?  Is it ruined forever if you do?

Thanks in advance for your patience with all my Oberon questions!


----------



## BurBunny

lindnet said:


> Ok, I'm thisclose to ordering the Roof of Heaven cover. I have a question for those of you who already own one of the Oberons. Have you ever accidentally spilled on it or set it down in something wet? Is it ruined forever if you do?


Really good question! Hadn't thought of that at all.


----------



## lindnet

It's just such a big purchase for me, I'm looking at all the angles.  I'm not totally klutzy, but accidents happen, and I'd sure be bummed if I ruined it like that.


----------



## DD

chocochibi said:


> I'm also thinking this might be nice with it


See my post earlier in this thread with pictures of this skin (Van Gogh's Starry Night) side by side with the Oberon Purple Roof of Heaven cover. I also think they were made for each other.


----------



## DD

lindnet said:


> LOL, and I saw several that I thought would go with the green, when I was looking at Forest or Avenue of Trees!
> 
> I do like the Starry Night skin, but I was a little worried that it was more blue than purple.


I worried about the blue also. But I went to a fine art website to see Van Gogh's Starry Night again and there are so many shades of blue in there, some of them are actually purple. I think it will blend very nicely. And the theme and feel of the skin with the Roof of Heaven cover is perfect in my opinion - not to modern or space age-kind of old fashioned.


----------



## chocochibi

DD said:


> See my post earlier in this thread with pictures of this skin (Van Gogh's Starry Night) side by side with the Oberon Purple Roof of Heaven cover. I also think they were made for each other.


oops I didn't see you'd posted it earlier
sorry


----------



## lindnet

DD said:


> I worried about the blue also. But I went to a fine art website to see Van Gogh's Starry Night again and there are so many shades of blue in there, some of them are actually purple. I think it will blend very nicely. And the theme and feel of the skin with the Roof of Heaven cover is perfect in my opinion - not to modern or space age-kind of old fashioned.


Yeah, that's a very good point. I've always loved that painting anyway.


----------



## Leslie

lindnet said:


> It's just such a big purchase for me, I'm looking at all the angles. I'm not totally klutzy, but accidents happen, and I'd sure be bummed if I ruined it like that.


I've splashed some water or maybe a little wine, probably sneezed on it...nothing that wouldn't wipe up with a bit of warm water on a paper towel and it looks fine.

I think the covers are more heavy duty than we realize. I treat my Kindle with kid gloves so the cover gets treated likewise, but I probably could bang it around alot more than I do.

L


----------



## DD

No problem, chocochibi. Just wanted you to see how gorgeous they are side by side.


----------



## MonaSW

Angela said:


> I didn't see any place there to designate K1 or K2. I have plenty of time to find out though. More than likely it will be next Christmas before I get one... my birthday at the earliest!


That was the link to the Kindle 1 cover.

Kindle 1 here: http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_list&c=66
Kindle 2 here: http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_list&c=67


----------



## DD

lindnet, one of my favorites too. I'm so excited to have my Kindle wearing it! And that gorgeous cover! Can hardly wait!


----------



## chocochibi

DD, I went back and found your post, I know what skin I'll be getting now, they go great together.


----------



## MonaSW

Tips about caring for your leather can be found here: http://www.oberondesign.com/community/

I have dripped water on mine, blotted it dry and it looks just fine now.


----------



## lindnet

Leslie said:


> I've splashed some water or maybe a little wine, probably sneezed on it...nothing that wouldn't wipe up with a bit of warm water on a paper towel and it looks fine.
> 
> I think the covers are more heavy duty than we realize. I treat my Kindle with kid gloves so the cover gets treated likewise, but I probably could bang it around alot more than I do.
> 
> L


Thanks so much, that's exactly what I wanted to know! I was afraid that anything wet would stain the leather and I wouldn't be able to fix it.

[quote author=MonaSW]Tips about caring for your leather can be found here: http://www.oberondesign.com/community/

I have dripped water on mine, blotted it dry and it looks just fine now. [/quote]

Thank you as well!


----------



## DawnOfChaos

You all are just awful.  I'm just kidding, but man.....I never thought opening this thread would lead me to buy one.  And a Barrette as well.  This good looking stuff is killin' my DIY spirit.  

But since you all are on a roll, lets see all the matching skins!  

I just hope they put corners on all 4 corners and leave off the mini bungee at the top right, since you no longer need to get to the back of it easily for the buttons (Has someone mentioned that to them yet?)


----------



## lindnet

Oh my.....I'm hyperventilating over here.  I just went ahead and ordered the purple Roof of Heaven!!!  Eeek!  I am normally sooooooo frugal, this is just HUGE!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

lindnet said:


> Oh my.....I'm hyperventilating over here. I just went ahead and ordered the purple Roof of Heaven!!! Eeek! I am normally sooooooo frugal, this is just HUGE!


Congrats! It is a gorgeous cover and a wonderful treat.


----------



## luvmy4brats

nelamvr6 said:


> Especially if it's even slightly more blue in real life than the photos indicate...


It's not. It's a very rich, deep true purple.


----------



## Leslie

DawnOfChaos said:


> I just hope they put corners on all 4 corners and leave off the mini bungee at the top right, since you no longer need to get to the back of it easily for the buttons (Has someone mentioned that to them yet?)


If all four are stiff, though, I'd worry about wedging the Kindle in there. You need one corner with give so you can insert it, don't you think?

L


----------



## Leslie

Congratulations Dawn and lindnet! Welcome to the waiting club.

L


----------



## DD

Fooling around with a Tego skin design to match the purple Roof of Heaven cover. What do you think?


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

DD said:


> Fooling around with a Tego skin design to match the purple Roof of Heaven cover. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


The tego designs didn't show up for me. Just little boxes with an x inside.


----------



## DD

DD said:


> Fooling around with a Tego skin design to match the purple Roof of Heaven cover. What do you think?


M-m-m, that's funny. I can see them in my post and in your reply. Anyone else having trouble?


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Hmmm. I'm still gettting the x boxes.


----------



## dablab

DD,

I can't see them either.  I love this cover and have been trying to find just the right skin.  

Dot


----------



## Steph H

I can't see them either.


----------



## DD

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Hmmm. I'm still gettting the x boxes.


Don't know what's wrong. Let's wait and see if anyone else gets the red x. Sorry.


----------



## Leslie

DD said:


> M-m-m, that's funny. I can see them in my post and in your reply. Anyone else having trouble?


I'm not seeing them either. Are you trying to link the image directly from the site? You might be better to put them in your photobucket.

L


----------



## BurBunny

Also only see the dreaded red x's


----------



## lindnet

Ummm....Leslie??  I can't seem to concentrate on posting with that gorgeous hunk of man staring at me!  YUMMY!


----------



## DawnOfChaos

Leslie said:


> If all four are stiff, though, I'd worry about wedging the Kindle in there. You need one corner with give so you can insert it, don't you think?
> 
> L


hmmmm...maybe. I wasn't sure how stiff the corners were. If they're stiff it might be a problem to wedge it in there. I guess it isn't a problem as long as they add an extra bungee for when it stretches out over time. Maybe they'll move it to the inside top corner? That would help for ease of replacement but I don't know what manufacturing changes they would have to make.

In any event I'll just be happy to see it.


----------



## Leslie

lindnet said:


> Ummm....Leslie?? I can't seem to concentrate on posting with that gorgeous hunk of man staring at me! YUMMY!


Let's just call it a public service, shall we?  

L


----------



## lindnet

Leslie said:


> Let's just call it a public service, shall we?
> 
> L


Oh yes, let's!!

Gee, what are you doing on Sunday night?


----------



## Steph H

Leslie said:


> Let's just call it a public service, shall we?
> 
> L


That's our Leslie, always looking out for the rest of us!


----------



## DD

Steph H said:


> I can't see them either.


OK. I'm home now Trying to remedy the red x. Where do I find my photobucket?


----------



## pidgeon92

DD said:


> OK. I'm home now Trying to remedy the red x. Where do I find my photobucket?


Photobucket is an online image hosting service. You need to set up an account: http://photobucket.com/

You can also use Flickr, or any other online photo sharing service you prefer.


----------



## DD

OK, let's see if this works. I guess I did have a PhotoBucket account a long time ago and forgot about it.

I was fooling around making a skin on Tego. Found this image on a poster site. Maybe it has too much blue in it? On my monitor it looks great next to the purple Roof of Heaven. What do you think?


----------



## DD

pidgeon92 said:


> Photobucket is an online image hosting service. You need to set up an account: http://photobucket.com/
> 
> You can also use Flickr, or any other online photo sharing service you prefer.


Thanks, I thought there was a photo place on the boards. I did remember that I do have an old PhotoBucket account.


----------



## ELDogStar

DD said:


> OK, let's see if this works. I guess I did have a PhotoBucket account a long time ago and forgot about it.
> 
> I was fooling around making a skin on Tego. Found this image on a poster site. Maybe it has too much blue in it? On my monitor it looks great next to the purple Roof of Heaven. What do you think?


It looks GRRRRREAT!

EL


----------



## howardrsh

For those interested in the Roof of Heaven in saddle, I called Oberon a couple of hours ago and asked about it.  The person I spoke to, I did not get her name, said they would be adding a choice between the two colors - purple and saddle for the Roof of Heaven either sometime tonight or tomorrow.  I keep checking their site every five minutes to see if it has changed yet!


----------



## kindlevixen

I am considering doing a skin like this to go with the Roof of Heaven, but not sure, something isn't quite right about it. But its on my "maybe list" so far LOL


----------



## nelamvr6

luvmy4brats said:


> It's not. It's a very rich, deep true purple.


Thanks for the info. I still think it'll look pretty good with mostly blue skins though.


----------



## nelamvr6

DD said:


> OK, let's see if this works. I guess I did have a PhotoBucket account a long time ago and forgot about it.
> 
> I was fooling around making a skin on Tego. Found this image on a poster site. Maybe it has too much blue in it? On my monitor it looks great next to the purple Roof of Heaven. What do you think?


Ooohhh! That would be cool! The only thing that's missing is the custom screen saver ala DecalGirl...


----------



## kindlevixen

hmmm maybe this combo


----------



## Kathy

patchymama said:


> hmmm maybe this combo


I love this one. Oh so beautiful.


----------



## kari

Ditto!  I love this combo^^^^^^^

Y'all are making me want that K2 cover!!!


----------



## DD

nelamvr6, I thought Tego did the screensaver also. Am I wrong about this?


----------



## lindnet

I don't think Tego does screensavers.   That's why even though I really like some of their designs, I stick with decalgirl.  

By the way, DD, I ended up getting the same combo as you....the purple Roof of Heaven and the Starry Night skin.  Hope you don't mind!


----------



## MonaSW

Tego does not do screensavers.


----------



## MichelleR

I'd ordered Roof of Heaven and Forest. I chose the latter because I lived surrounded by forests, and lakes, and all sorts of flora and fauna that can survive ridiculous amounts of cold. Trust me, it makes sense.


----------



## lindnet

MichelleR said:


> I'd ordered Roof of Heaven and Forest. I chose the latter because I lived surrounded by forests, and lakes, and all sorts of flora and fauna that can survive ridiculous amounts of cold. Trust me, it makes sense.


Hey Michelle, welcome to the kindleboards! I could only afford one cover right now, so I got the Roof of Heaven, but I'm with you....my other choice would have been the Forest one. Loved them both!


----------



## MichelleR

lindnet said:


> Hey Michelle, welcome to the kindleboards! I could only afford one cover right now, so I got the Roof of Heaven, but I'm with you....my other choice would have been the Forest one. Loved them both!


If I had to pick it would have been the Forest one, but it would have been a tough choice. Once I named my Kindle, I felt obligated to get her a wardrobe.


----------



## Meemo

chocochibi said:


> I'm also thinking this might be nice with it


I was just thinking the same thing - Starry Night with Roof of Heaven....very tempting....and since when you sort by color & choose purple the Starry Night pops up, it must have more purple in it than you'd think...


----------



## TM

I think my pixies will actually look good with the ROH cover... there are just touch of purple in the design. I am not such much about matching the colors, bu having complipentary colors with maybe a hint of the other colors.


----------



## luvmy4brats

TM, I think the Pixies will go nicely.

Right now, my favorite is still Night Lady. It goes well with both of the covers I'm getting. If I get tired of having the face, I can put the astrological screensavers back on and just have a pretty black and white skin.

I also think this one would go nicely with the purple:










I have it on my ipod touch and it's much prettier in person than in the pictures.

I really wish the color of the Oberon came across better in the pictures. It almost looks like a denim blue in these and it's not even close to the right color. It's such a beautiful, rich, deep purple (I'd almost say grape purple)


----------



## DD

lindnet said:


> I don't think Tego does screensavers. That's why even though I really like some of their designs, I stick with decalgirl.
> 
> By the way, DD, I ended up getting the same combo as you....the purple Roof of Heaven and the Starry Night skin. Hope you don't mind!


Of course not! Now when I see someone on the streets with that combo, I will have to ask, "Are you lindnet from the kindleboards?". LOL Did you get it for Kindle 1? I didn't think you could pre-order the skins for Kindle 2 yet.


----------



## DD

Meemo said:


> I was just thinking the same thing - Starry Night with Roof of Heaven....very tempting....and since when you sort by color & choose purple the Starry Night pops up, it must have more purple in it than you'd think...


Oh, good point, Meemo. I didn't think of searching by color. Now I feel even better about the combination.


----------



## chocochibi

DD said:


> Of course not! Now when I see someone on the streets with that combo, I will have to ask, "Are you lindnet from the kindleboards?". LOL Did you get it for Kindle 1? I didn't think you could pre-order the skins for Kindle 2 yet.


I'm probably going to get that combination too. Who know, we all may run into one another with them at some point 
Thanks for the side by side pics that showed us how good they look together DD.


----------



## Leslie

DD said:


> Of course not! Now when I see someone on the streets with that combo, I will have to ask, "Are you lindnet from the kindleboards?". LOL Did you get it for Kindle 1? * I didn't think you could pre-order the skins for Kindle 2 yet.*


I don't think you can.

L


----------



## crebel

luvmy4brats said:


> TM, I think the Pixies will go nicely.
> 
> Right now, my favorite is still Night Lady. It goes well with both of the covers I'm getting. If I get tired of having the face, I can put the astrological screensavers back on and just have a pretty black and white skin.
> 
> I also think this one would go nicely with the purple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have it on my ipod touch and it's much prettier in person than in the pictures.
> 
> I really wish the color of the Oberon came across better in the pictures. It almost looks like a denim blue in these and it's not even close to the right color. It's such a beautiful, rich, deep purple (I'd almost say grape purple)


I absolutely love this and think it would compliment almost any Oberon - "velvet jewel" - yummy; I am on my way to decalgirl now. Thanks!


----------



## crebel

My search says velvet jewel not available for kindle skin!  Has DG done requests for kindle skins from their available designs?


----------



## Leslie

crebel said:


> My search says velvet jewel not available for kindle skin! Has DG done requests for kindle skins from their available designs?


They take requests, yes. I wanted Symphonic and within a few days of requesting it, it appeared on the website as a Kindle skin. I think when they get enough people requesting a certain design, they'll make it for the Kindle.

L


----------



## Leslie

lindnet said:


> Ennis! That's a great idea to go with that cover! LOL!


Yes, it is, isn't it? It is starting to grow on me...

"Ennis."

"Your folks just stop at Ennis?"

(pause). "Del Mar. Ennis Del Mar."


----------



## crebel

Leslie said:


> They take requests, yes. I wanted Symphonic and within a few days of requesting it, it appeared on the website as a Kindle skin. I think when they get enough people requesting a certain design, they'll make it for the Kindle.
> 
> L


Request made! Will let folks know what I hear.


----------



## luvmy4brats

It also depends if the art department is willing to make it. Usually they are. A few designs won't transfer well. Decalgirl is great. I think I'll put in a request for this one as well


----------



## kevin63

luvmy4brats said:


> TM, I think the Pixies will go nicely.
> 
> Right now, my favorite is still Night Lady. It goes well with both of the covers I'm getting. If I get tired of having the face, I can put the astrological screensavers back on and just have a pretty black and white skin.
> 
> I also think this one would go nicely with the purple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have it on my ipod touch and it's much prettier in person than in the pictures.
> 
> I really wish the color of the Oberon came across better in the pictures. It almost looks like a denim blue in these and it's not even close to the right color. It's such a beautiful, rich, deep purple (I'd almost say grape purple)


I love this skin. I have a purple M-edge coming and I think this would go really well with it. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## crebel

I just got an e-mail from Decalgirl.  They said they can definitely add the design for the K1 and it should be up on their website within two weeks at the retail price.  They also said if I was in a hurry they would custom-make it immediately for $5 more!  Yippee!!  I'll bet they heard from several of this morning so decided to add the design to K-skins (I also told them I had originally seen the design posted on Kindleboards).


----------



## DD

Just curious...do the DecalGirl skins come with the "next page" and "previous page" words on the skin?  It looks like it in the pictures on the site but just want to be sure.


----------



## Leslie

DD said:


> Just curious...do the DecalGirl skins come with the "next page" and "previous page" words on the skin? It looks like it in the pictures on the site but just want to be sure.


Yes, they do. And they are in the same font as they were originally on the Kindle.

L


----------



## lindnet

DD said:


> Of course not! Now when I see someone on the streets with that combo, I will have to ask, "Are you lindnet from the kindleboards?". LOL Did you get it for Kindle 1? I didn't think you could pre-order the skins for Kindle 2 yet.


LOL! That would be hilarious. I'd be wondering why this person is stalking me and staring at my Kindle!

Yes, I ordered it for the K1. I'm so excited and can't wait to get both of them!

Dang it, I really like that Velvet Jewel skin, too! Do we get a discount on buying multiple skins from Decalgirl


----------



## DD

lindnet said:


> LOL! That would be hilarious. I'd be wondering why this person is stalking me and staring at my Kindle!
> 
> Yes, I ordered it for the K1. I'm so excited and can't wait to get both of them!
> 
> Dang it, I really like that Velvet Jewel skin, too! Do we get a discount on buying multiple skins from Decalgirl


You never know. Stranger things have happened. ;-)


----------



## lindnet

Leslie said:


> Yes, it is, isn't it? It is starting to grow on me...
> 
> "Ennis."
> 
> "Your folks just stop at Ennis?"
> 
> (pause). "Del Mar. Ennis Del Mar."


I love it! That's one of my very favorite movies....yours too, I'm thinking?


----------



## DD

patchymama said:


> The more I look at the Roof of Heaven, I think I would prefer that one to the fairy. The question is whether or not it is too religious looking for my taste. Just looking at the front it is fine, the back is a bit borderline for me... hmm. Maybe I need the M-edge and the Oberon LOL


The more I look at that Roof of Heaven design, the more I'm seeing in it. The shepherd is not really kneeling (as in prayer). He is peeking over the edge of the world and gazing at the cosmos in wonder. If you notice everything toward the bottom is earthly - the village, the trees, the sheep, and the shepherd. Everything above is outside of earth - the cosmos. That's how I see it. Just my 2 cents.

Modified to add: I'm liking this design more and more. Gazing outside of ourselves at a world beyond us is what I get from books. Very appropriate, I think, for the cover of a book reader!


----------



## Leslie

lindnet said:


> I love it! That's one of my very favorite movies....yours too, I'm thinking?


Absolutely!

The only movie I've seen more than twice in the theater.

L


----------



## Leslie

DD said:


> Modified to add: I'm liking this design more and more. Gazing outside of ourselves at a world beyond us is what I get from books. Very appropriate, I think, for the cover of a book reader!


Yes, very good insight! I can't wait to see this cover in person. I am absolutely crazy about the pictures. I am almost more excited about this than I am my Kindle, if you can believe it!

L


----------



## Leslie

lindnet said:


> LOL! That would be hilarious. I'd be wondering why this person is stalking me and staring at my Kindle!
> 
> Yes, I ordered it for the K1. I'm so excited and can't wait to get both of them!
> 
> Dang it, I really like that Velvet Jewel skin, too! Do we get a discount on buying multiple skins from Decalgirl


Not sure about a discount, but you can get free shipping if you spend a certain amount of money. I think the code is over on the marketplace board. Or Luvmy4Brats might know it off the top of her head.

L


----------



## lindnet

I can believe it, Leslie!  I'm really excited about it as well!  How long do they take to ship?

And to my stalker.....you are right on about the ROH design!  The more I look, the more I see, and it is just the best!  You know what's funny, though?  I didn't really think much of it when I saw the pictures in saddle.  But this yummy purple?  THAT does it justice!


----------



## Leslie

lindnet said:


> I can believe it, Leslie! I'm really excited about it as well! How long do they take to ship?


They are hoping by the third or fourth week in March.



> And to my stalker.....you are right on about the ROH design! The more I look, the more I see, and it is just the best! You know what's funny, though? I didn't really think much of it when I saw the pictures in saddle. But this yummy purple? THAT does it justice!


I am the same. With the saddle, I just said, eh. But then, I've said this here so many times that people are sick of hearing me: I am not a brown person!

L


----------



## lindnet

Leslie said:


> They are hoping by the third or fourth week in March.
> 
> I am the same. With the saddle, I just said, eh. But then, I've said this here so many times that people are sick of hearing me: I am not a brown person!
> 
> L


No, I'm getting the K1 cover, so I don't have to wait that long. I'm hoping it may come next week?

I'm not a brown person either. I went through wanting a red Oberon, then I wanted a fern one. Then somebody on here posted a better picture of the purple color and I was a goner!


----------



## DD

Leslie said:


> Yes, very good insight! I can't wait to see this cover in person. I am absolutely crazy about the pictures. I am almost more excited about this than I am my Kindle, if you can believe it!
> 
> L


I agree, Leslie. Finding just the right cover does add to the excitement. I'm excited about getting a skin also. At first I thought it might detract from the simple Kindle design but, then, I figured why not. It's not a permanent appendage and not that expensive, so go for it.


----------



## Meemo

lindnet said:


> Dang it, I really like that Velvet Jewel skin, too! Do we get a discount on buying multiple skins from Decalgirl


Well, you can get free shipping for an order over $30....the discount code is SAVER...


----------



## Cillasi

I ordered the Roof of Heaven cover as soon as it appeared on Oberon's site.  As far as I know, it hasn't shipped yet, but if you want to hold off a few days until it gets here, I'll be sure to give it a complete review!  

I didn't know the history of the design, but my initial impression was of someone "peeping" at the workings of the cosmos - the sun looks kind of disapproving, so it felt like the guy looking up the sun's skirts in a way.  I interpreted it as man's curiosity about the workings of the world and satisfying curiosity is what reading is all about.

I managed to resist Oberon's covers until this one, although there are quite a few that I like.  Now I'm just afraid that I'll want more!  LOL


----------



## lindnet

DD, I love your signature quote!  

I was concerned about the skins being distracting until I tried one.  After the first day or so, I didn't notice it at all when I was reading.  I had My Heart first, then Garden at Giverny (which I don't like much).  Before I ordered the purple Oberon, I had ordered the Tropical skin.  Now it won't match, so I ordered Starry Night.  If I don't like how that one matches, I'll order another one!  LOL, I'm a Kindle accessorie-holic.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Of course I do....

PSPHOME for 15% off 
SAVER for free shipping over $30


----------



## lindnet

Thanks!  You guys rock!


----------



## kindlevixen

Yeah, I thought it was pretty in the brown but would have never considered buying it.  In the purple it has turned out to be irresistable to me   Now I just have to decide if I want the corners or velcro.  I am thinking corners and then I can add velcro if I need to.


----------



## kari

DD said:


> I read that description also and I think the little guy is a shepherd looking at the cosmos. You could see the staff near his left hand and the little sheep in the bottom corner of the back (full view picture). The original artist on whose work this cover is based was an astronomer.


Where is the little sheep I don't see it?


----------



## Kind

You guys seem to like the purple eh? I like neutral "*manly*" colors. lol


----------



## Leslie

Kind said:


> You guys seem to like the purple eh? I like neutral "*manly*" colors. lol


Check out the Raven cover. Apparently in real life, it is a much nicer tan than the sort of blah beige shown on the Oberon site.

L


----------



## sixxmum

These are all so pretty.  If I weren't a non-leather user, I would snap one up in an instant.


----------



## lindnet

kari said:


> Where is the little sheep I don't see it?


I didn't see the sheep either. I figured it was just me!


----------



## chocochibi

Kind said:


> You guys seem to like the purple eh? I like neutral "*manly*" colors. lol


I'm getting the purple, but them I'm not terribly manly I think.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

Mine gets here Wednesday!


----------



## lindnet

robin.goodfellow said:


> Mine gets here Wednesday!


When did you order yours? I'm curious how long they take. I ordered mine Wed or Thursday.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

patchymama said:


> I am considering doing a skin like this to go with the Roof of Heaven, but not sure, something isn't quite right about it. But its on my "maybe list" so far LOL


Oooh! That's pretty! What's it called? Who makes it?


----------



## DD

lindnet said:


> I can believe it, Leslie! I'm really excited about it as well! How long do they take to ship?
> 
> And to my stalker.....you are right on about the ROH design! The more I look, the more I see, and it is just the best! You know what's funny, though? I didn't really think much of it when I saw the pictures in saddle. But this yummy purple? THAT does it justice!


I felt the same way about the saddle for that pattern. It just didn't excite me. But when I saw it in purple, the decision was made. I like to have that 'excited' feeling about something I'm buying, especially at that price. To me, it makes sense for the patterns inspired by trees and the earth to be in earthtones like browns or greens, Those having to do with water or the skies should be in the blue/purple family. But, that's just me. This cover just seems right in purple.

Oh, and lindnet, 'Every breath you take, every move you make, every book you read, I'll be watching you' (poetic license taken with lyrics) LOL


----------



## crebel

I was on my sister's computer for a few minutes today and was amazed at the huge differences in colors of the various pictures posted here between her monitor and mine.  The purple of Roof of Heaven looked lavender blue where as on mine it looks jewel tone purple.  The Velvet Jewel skin looked muted and on mine it looks vibrant.  The covers and skins I have seen in real life appear to be more like my monitor portrays them.  I was able to adjust her monitor to an Auto-detect color system and then she saw the same thing I see.  I don't know if a tweak like that might help others "see" a truer reflection of the colors.


----------



## lindnet

DD said:


> Oh, and lindnet, 'Every breath you take, every move you make, every book you read, I'll be watching you' (poetic license taken with lyrics) LOL


  EEEK, is that you outside my window??!!

Actually, I'm not sure who is stalking whom. I seem to be copying everything you do. I really didn't like the skin I had on my Kindle and decided to take it off while I'm waiting for my Starry Night and ROH, so now mine is sleeping in the nude too!


----------



## DD

kari said:


> Where is the little sheep I don't see it?


In the full view picture the sheep are the little poofy things in the extreme bottom left corner of the back. Maybe I'm wrong?? Well, that's my story and I'm stickin' to it!


----------



## DD

lindnet said:


> EEEK, is that you outside my window??!!
> 
> Actually, I'm not sure who is stalking whom. I seem to be copying everything you do. I really didn't like the skin I had on my Kindle and decided to take it off while I'm waiting for my Starry Night and ROH, so now mine is sleeping in the nude too!


You really should pull your shades when your Kindle is running around naked. ;-)


----------



## kari

DD said:


> In the full view picture the sheep are the little poofy things in the extreme bottom left corner of the back. Maybe I'm wrong?? Well, that's my story and I'm stickin' to it!


LOL Okay, I won't say anything to burst your bubble.


----------



## lindnet

DD said:


> In the full view picture the sheep are the little poofy things in the extreme bottom left corner of the back. Maybe I'm wrong?? Well, that's my story and I'm stickin' to it!


So the sheep are in heaven


----------



## BurBunny

As a photographer who uses a color-calibrated monitor, I can tell you there can be a HUGE difference between calibrated and uncalibrated.  I use a pro tool to maintain mine, but there are other methods which can be used and do help.

But that still doesn't explain the difference between the Oberon pics.  Perhaps a note or call  to them that they might want to verify and adjust picture color to help with their sales might be in order?


----------



## lindnet

DD said:


> You really should pull your shades when your Kindle is running around naked. ;-)


He was supposed to be in bed sleeping, not up running around!

Hey! Thanks! You just helped me figure out what sex my Kindle was. Now maybe I can come up with a name for him.


----------



## kari

lindnet said:


> So the sheep are in heaven


They're hanging out in the cosmos.


----------



## BurBunny

kari said:


> They're hanging out in the cosmos.


Makes it easier to count them that way


----------



## luvmy4brats

lindnet said:


> He was supposed to be in bed sleeping, not up running around!
> 
> Hey! Thanks! You just helped me figure out what sex my Kindle was. Now maybe I can come up with a name for him.


Flash?


----------



## lindnet

BurBunny said:


> Makes it easier to count them that way


Good point, lol!

[quote author=luvmy4brats]Flash?[/quote]

Perfect! Does that mean he's a superhero in his spare time (when he's not flashing DD)?


----------



## lindnet

So.....is the shepherd waving to the sheep up there in heaven?


----------



## DD

lindnet said:


> So the sheep are in heaven


OK, well, maybe they're clouds. Do you think? They were just so low down, I thought they were on the ground but they are on the other side or the world. And I thought I saw little leg thingies. I do see his staff under his left hand though and I don't think he's waving but just leaning against the barrier to steady himself.

Ok! I'm willing to concede that maybe I was seeing things. But I really wanted there to be sheep. LOL

modified: Hey, wait a minute. He is a shepherd. They tend their sheep. Maybe his sheep got away from him and crossed over. He was looking for them and that's how he discovered the barrier between his world and the cosmos. Good story, huh?


----------



## DD

lindnet said:


> He was supposed to be in bed sleeping, not up running around!
> 
> Hey! Thanks! You just helped me figure out what sex my Kindle was. Now maybe I can come up with a name for him.


I'd be interested to know how you you can tell! LOL


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flammarion_Woodcut

For speculations about the meaning of the Camille Flammarion woodcut illustration used by Oberon for the Roof of Heaven design. It is interesting to read, but remember that your interpretation of the design is just as valid.


----------



## DD

Wisteria Clematis said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flammarion_Woodcut
> 
> For speculations about the meaning of the Camille Flammarion woodcut illustration used by Oberon for the Roof of Heaven design. It is interesting to read, but remember that your interpretation of the design is just as valid.


Very interesting to read, WC. In those prints, my 'sheep' definitely look like clouds. The 'shepherd' may not even be a shepherd, but a pilgrim. I guess they all used staffs to go on a journey back then. Can't remember where I read that he was a shepherd. I think it was on Oberon's site. I guess it is up to the imagination of each of us.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

DD said:


> I guess it is up to the imagination of each of us.


Yep. I'm sticking to my own theory that the figure is a woman. The part about her peeking through the veil of the sky to see the wheels within the wheels which run the universe was interesting though. As an energy worker, my first thought was of the chakra system, only for the entire cosmos rather than just for one human being. But then as a 'Wizard of Oz' fan I also thought of when Dorothy peeked behind the curtain! We will probably each see something different in this illustration....that is why it has been fairly controversial over the years.


----------



## horsewhisperer990

Ohhh, that is absolutely gorgeous. I am SO torn between which cover to order now that this is being made in purple... 
It would look positively beautiful with the Starry Night Decalgirl, don't you think?
Edit: Lol, looks like someone else already suggested this.


----------



## kari

DD said:


> Ok! I'm willing to concede that maybe I was seeing things. But I really wanted there to be sheep. LOL


I really wanted there to be a little lamb or something! When I read your first note saying there was a sheep, I told my husband if there was a lamb on there, I was totally going to buy it. LOL I think he was relieved when I couldn't find one.


----------



## lindnet

horsewhisperer990 said:


> Ohhh, that is absolutely gorgeous. I am SO torn between which cover to order now that this is being made in purple...
> It would look positively beautiful with the Starry Night Decalgirl, don't you think?
> Edit: Lol, looks like someone else already suggested this.


Hey, maybe we need to start a Roof of Heaven/Starry Night club! LOL!


----------



## lindnet

DD said:


> OK, well, maybe they're clouds. Do you think? They were just so low down, I thought they were on the ground but they are on the other side or the world. And I thought I saw little leg thingies. I do see his staff under his left hand though and I don't think he's waving but just leaning against the barrier to steady himself.
> 
> Ok! I'm willing to concede that maybe I was seeing things. But I really wanted there to be sheep. LOL
> 
> modified: Hey, wait a minute. He is a shepherd. They tend their sheep. Maybe his sheep got away from him and crossed over. He was looking for them and that's how he discovered the barrier between his world and the cosmos. Good story, huh?


Ok, that IS a pretty good story. You might be right!

As for the waving thing....I was talking about his OTHER hand, not the one with the staff.


----------



## lindnet

DD said:


> I'd be interested to know how you you can tell! LOL


  Oh my, I can't tell you that! There are some things that must remain private between a girl and her Kindle, you know.


----------



## lindnet

Wisteria Clematis said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flammarion_Woodcut
> 
> For speculations about the meaning of the Camille Flammarion woodcut illustration used by Oberon for the Roof of Heaven design. It is interesting to read, but remember that your interpretation of the design is just as valid.


Oh wow, that's cool. The colored version is pretty neat looking, too. But I kinda wish I hadn't looked at it, now I wish the Oberon one looked more like he/she was looking under a curtain like that one shows. On the Oberon it's harder to tell that he/she is actually looking past the sky at the inner workings.


----------



## lindnet

_An astronomer and a popular science writer, Flammarion's caption reads, "What, then, is this blue [sky], which certainly does exist, and which veils from us the stars during the day?"

With the following paragraphs, Flammarion explores the question.

"Whether the sky be clear or cloudy, it always seems to us to have the shape of an elliptic arch; far from having the form of a circular arch, it always seems flattened and depressed above our heads, and gradually to become farther removed toward the horizon. Our ancestors imagined that this blue vault was really what the eye would lead them to believe it to be; but, as Voltaire remarks, this is about as reasonable as if a silkworm took his web for the limits of the universe.

"The Greek astronomers represented it as formed of a solid crystal substance; and so recently as Copernicus, a large number of astronomers thought it was as solid as plate-glass. The Latin poets placed the divinities of Olympus and the stately mythological court upon this vault, above the planets and the fixed stars.

"Previous to the knowledge that the Earth was moving in space, and that space is everywhere, theologians had installed the Trinity in the empyrean, the angelic hierarchy, the saints, and all the heavenly host.... A missionary of the Middle Ages even tells us that, in one of his voyages in search of the terrestrial paradise, he reached the horizon where the earth and the heavens met, and that he discovered a certain point where they were not joined together, and where, by stooping, he passed under the roof of the heavens.... And yet this vault has, in fact, no real existence!"

Many scholars see deeper, hidden meaning - the ancient quest theme in particular. In their book, The Mathematical Experience, Philip Davis and Reuben Hirsch (1995) write about this woodcut, "The astronomer reaches for truth. He is depicted as breaking through the shell of appearances to arrive at an understanding of the fundamental mechanism that lies behind appearances."

Said simply, the sky symbolizes a shell or ring-pass-not where the material world meets the non-physical Spiritual Realm. In the same sense, the seeker breaks through and reaches out, craving at-one-ment with his Beloved Creator. As Plato wrote, "Love is the longing of the part to be Whole."_


----------



## pidgeon92

Looks like they're clouds... They are on the other "side" of the Roof of Heaven.


----------



## lindnet

Wowee!!  That's a big picture of those sheep/clouds!  LOL!


----------



## Leslie

Since this thread has moved to a Roof of Heaven discussion, I am going to merge it with the thread on that cover specifically. 

L


----------



## DD

kari said:


> I really wanted there to be a little lamb or something! When I read your first note saying there was a sheep, I told my husband if there was a lamb on there, I was totally going to buy it. LOL I think he was relieved when I couldn't find one.


Aw, kari, sorry if I ruined it for you.


----------



## kari

DD said:


> Aw, kari, sorry if I ruined it for you.


LOL no, you didn't. Just got my hopes up for a sec.


----------



## nelamvr6

I e-mailed Oberon, asked for my order to be switched to the saddle version.

I couldn't help it!  As nice as the purple looked, I've always had a weakness for books bound in brown leather...


----------



## kari

nelamvr6 said:


> I e-mailed Oberon, asked for my order to be switched to the saddle version.
> 
> I couldn't help it! As nice as the purple looked, I've always had a weakness for books bound in brown leather...


I know what you mean. I love purple and I really want something from Oberon in the purple color, but I think ROH looks really really nice in Saddle. It shows the design better and has more depth and variation of color than the purple....at least in the pictures. I would really love to see more pictures of both colors when everyone starts receiving them.

But yeah, books bound in brown leather....can't beat that. I have Tree of Life on order right now.

**As a side note -- my Kindle has been shipped!! I was so excited to get the tracking info and see the serial number on my account. It won't be long now!!!


----------



## lindnet

kari said:


> **As a side note -- my Kindle has been shipped!! I was so excited to get the tracking info and see the serial number on my account. It won't be long now!!!


Oh, how exciting for you! I hope the time passes quickly!


----------



## kindlevixen

robin.goodfellow said:


> Oooh! That's pretty! What's it called? Who makes it?


I was just fooling around with the custom tego skins. I found the image on a poster site but now I don't remember which!


----------



## nelamvr6

In keeping with the SciFi theme, I have now decided to go with this cover/skin combo:


----------



## lindnet

Oh, I really like that combo, nelamvr6!!


----------



## DD

nelamvr6 said:


> In keeping with the SciFi theme, I have now decided to go with this cover/skin combo:


Very cool!


----------



## nelamvr6

Thanks!


----------



## chocochibi

nelamvr6,
does it say somewhere on the site yet that they're going to do it in saddle? I looked and couldn't find it.


----------



## nelamvr6

chocochibi said:


> nelamvr6,
> does it say somewhere on the site yet that they're going to do it in saddle? I looked and couldn't find it.


No, I couldn't find it either, and so far I haven't received a response from my e-mail. But then it is very early Monday in California, it may take them a little bit to respond.


----------



## Leslie

Oh, that looks nice. Quest might look nice, too. Just a thought.

L


----------



## Kindgirl

How do you guys post photos?  I can't figure it out.


----------



## Shizu

Kindgirl said:


> How do you guys post photos? I can't figure it out.


kindgirl,

Here's thread to how to post picture. 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,211.0.html#lastPost


----------



## lindnet

Has anyone on this thread gotten an Oberon before, for their K1?  I'm just curious how long they take to ship after you order them.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I think the majority of us have. It took about a week for mine but I only ordered the first of this month. I think it may take longer for our K 2's since we pre ordered.


----------



## nelamvr6

I heard back from Oberon, they have changed my pre-order to saddle, so apparently it is available in that color.


----------



## chocochibi

nelamvr6 said:


> I heard back from Oberon, they have changed my pre-order to saddle, so apparently it is available in that color.


Good to know, I just emailed and asked too.
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## lindnet

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I think the majority of us have. It took about a week for mine but I only ordered the first of this month. I think it may take longer for our K 2's since we pre ordered.


Thanks, that's what I wanted to know. I ordered one for my K1 last week and wasn't sure how long before I could start watching the mailbox.


----------



## nelamvr6

Just be patient, the covers are hand made, so it could take a bit...

But they are definitely worth the wait!


----------



## lindnet

Ok, I can't stand it, I have to tell somebody and you people are the only ones who understand.  My purple Roof of Heaven cover for the K1 shipped yesterday!!!!!!  I'm so excited, it's almost here!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

We'll need pictures as soon as you get it! I can't wait to see it.

I want mine for my K2 so bad! I do miss maving my Oberon.


----------



## lindnet

I will!  I've been so conflicted about spending the money on one of these, now I just can't wait to see it!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Oh, no. Don't be conflicted. In my opinion, they're worth ever single penny. It was hard selling my cover. I honestly can't wait to get another one (or 2, or 3....) I just didn't have a whole lot of use for it having sold my KK.


----------



## celta

New kindle owner here, very excited!  Exploring options for covers, I came upon your Oberon suggestion and decided to pre-order.  Beautiful!!  However, I was surprised to receive not only an an email confirmation but an order receipt for this item.  So, I emailed the company for clarification that this was a pre-order and the item would be charged to my card when available for shipping.  I received a reply that online orders are automatically charged to credit cards when they are submitted. I understand that this is a small company, want to be supportive and all, but it just doesn't seem right that customers would pay in full for an item before it is even available.  I'm not even sure this is legal.  I do hate to raise a discenting voice in this realm of heaven-seeking, but could someone advise me about this practice?


----------



## kari

celta said:


> New kindle owner here, very excited! Exploring options for covers, I came upon your Oberon suggestion and decided to pre-order. Beautiful!! However, I was surprised to receive not only an an email confirmation but an order receipt for this item. So, I emailed the company for clarification that this was a pre-order and the item would be charged to my card when available for shipping. I received a reply that online orders are automatically charged to credit cards when they are submitted. I understand that this is a small company, want to be supportive and all, but it just doesn't seem right that customers would pay in full for an item before it is even available. I'm not even sure this is legal. I do hate to raise a discenting voice in this realm of heaven-seeking, but could someone advise me about this practice?


I don't think it's illegal. M-edge has been doing the same thing.


----------



## ELDogStar

celta said:


> New kindle owner here, very excited! Exploring options for covers, I came upon your Oberon suggestion and decided to pre-order. Beautiful!! However, I was surprised to receive not only an an email confirmation but an order receipt for this item. So, I emailed the company for clarification that this was a pre-order and the item would be charged to my card when available for shipping. I received a reply that online orders are automatically charged to credit cards when they are submitted. I understand that this is a small company, want to be supportive and all, but it just doesn't seem right that customers would pay in full for an item before it is even available. I'm not even sure this is legal. I do hate to raise a discenting voice in this realm of heaven-seeking, but could someone advise me about this practice?


Definitely not illegal and most smaller companies do this and even some large ones.

I would offer that Oberon is a high quality company with excellent customer service (among the best I have ever seen) and has the added benefit that we have a member on the K-boards that has a great relationship with them.

I would not worry at all in this case.

FWIW,
Eric


----------



## Buttercup

While it was a tough decision for me to spend that much on a cover I do not regret my purchase one single bit!  I've had my cover a week today and I am so in love with it.  I got the purple butterfly with corners and it is just gorgeous!  I also love all the texture and find myself rubbing the cover while I read.  Now the hard part will be holding myself back from ordering a second, lol.


----------



## kari

Buttercup said:


> While it was a tough decision for me to spend that much on a cover I do not regret my purchase one single bit! I've had my cover a week today and I am so in love with it. I got the purple butterfly with corners and it is just gorgeous! I also love all the texture and find myself rubbing the cover while I read. Now the hard part will be holding myself back from ordering a second, lol.


I have Tree of Life on order and I really want that purple butterfly too! I'm still not sure what shade of purple it actually is but the pics I've seen look so pretty!


----------



## Buttercup

It is a gorgeous deep purple, absolutely perfect.  I guess you could compare it to grape jelly?


----------



## luvmy4brats

kari said:


> I have Tree of Life on order and I really want that purple butterfly too! I'm still not sure what shade of purple it actually is but the pics I've seen look so pretty!


It's a really deep, rich gorgeous, beautiful, exquisite, marvelous shade of purple and no amount of pictures online can really do it justice. It's one of those, you REALLY have to take my word for it.

Not that I like it or anything 

Buttercup, I found myself rubbing it too. It felt so nice in my hands...I can't wait to get my new one.


----------



## kari

Buttercup and Luv -- you two are the biggest enablers!! LOL

It sounds luscious.  So do I let Tree of Life go or do I get both?!  Just what I need -- 2 covers that can't be used on anything besides K2.  Even if they do fit future Kindles, there will be new covers I'll want at that point!!!  

I have a journal in saddle - maybe I shouldn't get Tree of Life in saddle too.  Even though I do think I would love it!!! lol


----------



## Buttercup

kari said:


> Buttercup and Luv -- you two are the biggest enablers!! LOL
> 
> It sounds luscious. So do I let Tree of Life go or do I get both?! Just what I need -- 2 covers that can't be used on anything besides K2. Even if they do fit future Kindles, there will be new covers I'll want at that point!!!
> 
> I have a journal in saddle - maybe I shouldn't get Tree of Life in saddle too. Even though I do think I would love it!!! lol


LOL ... we're here to help 

Personally I find the saddle a bit boring even though the tree of life itself is gorgeous. Of course I've not yet seen a saddle cover in person but will soon since my coworker ordered himself a creekbed maple due to my enabling  If you like purple you'll love the Butterfly. I'm also quite fond of the roof of heaven in purple but don't like it at all in saddle, there's just something about the purple and black that I love.


----------



## cheshirenc

I'm getting the purple roof of heaven and included a note in my order I would love to have the ginko in fern green offered.


----------



## pidgeon92

celta said:


> I understand that this is a small company, want to be supportive and all, but it just doesn't seem right that customers would pay in full for an item before it is even available. I'm not even sure this is legal. I do hate to raise a discenting voice in this realm of heaven-seeking, but could someone advise me about this practice?


Legally, you should not be charged for an item until it has shipped, except when you order something that is custom made, which these are.


----------



## lindnet

OH MY GOSH!!!!  My purple Roof of Heaven and my Starry Nite skin just got here!!!!!  This cover is absolutely gorgeous!!!!  I'll take some pics when I get home.  And for anyone that was wondering about how well the Starry night skin would match, it is the PERFECT purple and matches like it was made for it!!

I do wonder about something, though.  I was so excited looking forward to the leather smell.  And it does have the leather smell underneath.  But mostly, there's kind of an icky smell to it.  Is that the dye maybe?  And will it fade?

I can't believe I waited this long to get an Oberon.  What a piece of art!


----------



## kari

lindnet said:


> OH MY GOSH!!!! My purple Roof of Heaven and my Starry Nite skin just got here!!!!! This cover is absolutely gorgeous!!!! I'll take some pics when I get home. And for anyone that was wondering about how well the Starry night skin would match, it is the PERFECT purple and matches like it was made for it!!
> 
> I do wonder about something, though. I was so excited looking forward to the leather smell. And it does have the leather smell underneath. But mostly, there's kind of an icky smell to it. Is that the dye maybe? And will it fade?
> 
> I can't believe I waited this long to get an Oberon. What a piece of art!


Please please please post pics later!!! I can't wait to see them.

I just received a saddle journal and it just smells like leather - no icky smell. Not sure what that is unless it's the dye.


----------



## luvmy4brats

kari said:


> Buttercup and Luv -- you two are the biggest enablers!! LOL
> 
> It sounds luscious. So do I let Tree of Life go or do I get both?! Just what I need -- 2 covers that can't be used on anything besides K2. Even if they do fit future Kindles, there will be new covers I'll want at that point!!!
> 
> I have a journal in saddle - maybe I shouldn't get Tree of Life in saddle too. Even though I do think I would love it!!! lol


Enabler? Me? I learned from the best.

I personally didn't care for the Tree of Life..it was pretty..but, not my style. I had trouble deciding between the Roof of Heaven and River Garden so I plan on getting both.



lindnet said:


> OH MY GOSH!!!! My purple Roof of Heaven and my Starry Nite skin just got here!!!!! This cover is absolutely gorgeous!!!! I'll take some pics when I get home. And for anyone that was wondering about how well the Starry night skin would match, it is the PERFECT purple and matches like it was made for it!!
> 
> I do wonder about something, though. I was so excited looking forward to the leather smell. And it does have the leather smell underneath. But mostly, there's kind of an icky smell to it. Is that the dye maybe? And will it fade?
> 
> I can't believe I waited this long to get an Oberon. What a piece of art!


Glad to hear the Starry Night is a good match. I may consider that one myself now...


----------



## Meemo

kari said:


> Buttercup and Luv -- you two are the biggest enablers!! LOL
> 
> It sounds luscious. So do I let Tree of Life go or do I get both?! Just what I need -- 2 covers that can't be used on anything besides K2. Even if they do fit future Kindles, there will be new covers I'll want at that point!!!
> 
> I have a journal in saddle - maybe I shouldn't get Tree of Life in saddle too. Even though I do think I would love it!!! lol


Just to confuse you more, Tree of Life is now available in green as well as saddle - that's the color they show World Tree in. It's a little deeper green than the Fern - I'm guessing it'd be gorgeous for the Tree of Life. 
I do wish they had a way to see each design in all the available colors. Or even just a page where you can see all the colors in one place.


----------



## bayou

I am the new Kindle owner who said she hated the little man on the back cover.  Then DD posted information about the artwork.  Hmmmm.  I love astronomy.  I love local artists and Oberon is in Santa Rosa.  I LOVE that purple. 

Now I don't care if Ronald McDonald is on the back, I'm getting one!

I have a M-edge on the way so I'm going to try and wait to purchase this. 

(give me strength!)


----------



## lindnet

bayou said:


> Now I don't care if Ronald McDonald is on the back, I'm getting one!


LOL! Too funny.....now I'm going to think of Ronald McDonald every time I look at him!

I guess I'll email Oberon and ask about the smell. I was hoping some of the others who had them would tell me it's normal and will fade with time.


----------



## kari

bayou said:


> I am the new Kindle owner who said she hated the little man on the back cover. Then DD posted information about the artwork. Hmmmm. I love astronomy. I love local artists and Oberon is in Santa Rosa. I LOVE that purple.
> 
> Now I don't care if Ronald McDonald is on the back, I'm getting one!
> 
> I have a M-edge on the way so I'm going to try and wait to purchase this.
> 
> (give me strength!)


Too funny. I remember the comment about hating the little man....it made me laugh. And now the Ronald McDonald comment.....LOL!


----------



## Leslie

Ronald McDonald in mandals, no less! LOL

lindnet, I can't wait to see pictures. I am dying...DYING waiting for my cover to arrive. Poor Hugh is stuck in basic black until his new coat arrives. He is a little jealous of Sir William in his lovely Hokusai wave coat.

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

Meemo said:


> Just to confuse you more, Tree of Life is now available in green as well as saddle - that's the color they show World Tree in. It's a little deeper green than the Fern - I'm guessing it'd be gorgeous for the Tree of Life.
> I do wish they had a way to see each design in all the available colors. Or even just a page where you can see all the colors in one place.


Don't they have all the colors in one place by just looking at the different covers?

Granted, it would be nice if we could see what each cover looked like in each color..but in the meantime we can at least what the color would be.


----------



## Mitch G

I'm not patient enough to read the entire thread, so I apologize if someone has already posted about this, but I notice that many of you enjoyed the quote on the history of the print from Oberon's webpage. There is a lot more history on the wikipedia page. It is a great and justifiably famous print.


----------



## lindnet

Ok, here's my first attempt at posting pictures. The purple on the Starry Nite matches a little better under artificial light than outdoors (where I took these), but it's still stunning.....if I do say so myself!


----------



## ak rain

great job, and choice. your K looks great!
Sylvia


----------



## ELDogStar

lindnet said:


> Ok, here's my first attempt at posting pictures. The purple on the Starry Nite matches a little better under artificial light than outdoors (where I took these), but it's still stunning.....if I do say so myself!


It absolutely is stunning and if I did purple covers for myself (I can't just too "chick") I would choose that combo!

Eric


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Gorgeous lindnet!


----------



## kari

Wow, really nice!!!  I think I'm going to change to purple, but do I want butterfly or roof of heaven?  Ack!!!


----------



## nelamvr6

Beautiful!


----------



## ELDogStar

I want to buy a K2 Oberon SOOO much!
I may have to avoid these threads for a few days.
Or take some Xanax...

EL


----------



## kindlevixen

oh I love that combo!  Now I am considering that skin ... hmmm... too many choices!


----------



## lindnet

ELDogStar said:


> I want to buy a K2 Oberon SOOO much!
> I may have to avoid these threads for a few days.
> Or take some Xanax...
> 
> EL


Just take the Xanax and then order the cover. 

I think I should have taken a big closeup of Ronald McDonald for Bayou, lol. (you notice I covered the creepy little man up for you in one of the pics?)


----------



## Meemo

luvmy4brats said:


> Don't they have all the colors in one place by just looking at the different covers?
> 
> Granted, it would be nice if we could see what each cover looked like in each color..but in the meantime we can at least what the color would be.


Kinda sorta, you can't see them all but most - if you could show all the Kindle covers on one page then you could pretty much see all the colors.


----------



## Leslie

Oh, come on, the little guy is cute. He's my little Ennis.

Fabulous pics, lindnet. Thanks for posting. Of course, that makes my waiting even harder....sigh....

L


----------



## DD

lindnet, I'm so happy to hear that combo of purple Roof of Heaven and Starry Night is as beautiful as we hoped it would be. Can't see your pics because I'm still posting from the hospital from my Blackberry. Hope to be home tomorrow to see them. 
'Stalker' DD


----------



## lindnet

I don't mind the little guy at all....I was just trying to freak out Bayou, lol!

Leslie, that left picture in your signature makes me so sad!  Geez, I love that movie!  I think I need to watch it again this weekend.  I love it that you are using the name Ennis.


----------



## lindnet

DD said:


> lindnet, I'm so happy to hear that combo of purple Roof of Heaven and Starry Night is as beautiful as we hoped it would be. Can't see your pics because I'm still posting from the hospital from my Blackberry. Hope to be home tomorrow to see them.
> 'Stalker' DD


DD, I'm so sorry I hadn't read the thread about your hospital stay and surgery!! I wondered where my little stalker had gone! I'm glad you came through everything ok, and that you'll be united with your new K2 very soon.

I can't wait to hear what you have to say when you see the pictures. This combo is just stunning!!


----------



## Kathy

lindnet, the cover is just absolutely gorgeous. I love the combination you did. I may have to buy another cover. I have to be strong, but I am getting my bonus in a couple of weeks and I should buy myself something as a reward. Right?


----------



## lindnet

Kathy said:


> lindnet, the cover is just absolutely gorgeous. I love the combination you did. I may have to buy another cover. I have to be strong, but I am getting my bonus in a couple of weeks and I should buy myself something as a reward. Right?


Absolutely!! I'm very happy with it, I can't imagine why on earth I waited so long to get one. Oh....I know why! I was waiting for the purple Roof of Heaven.


----------



## Kathy

lindnet said:


> Absolutely!! I'm very happy with it, I can't imagine why on earth I waited so long to get one. Oh....I know why! I was waiting for the purple Roof of Heaven.


I love my Dragonfly Pond cover, but the wrap around design is just beautiful. It is so tempting. I'm trying to be strong.


----------



## bayou

Lindnet thanks for posting those beautiful pictures!  That combo is divine. 

I lasted a whole nine hours....I just bought one.

Maybe I should rename my Kindle RMM. (Ronald McDonald Mandal) bwwwahahahaha!

(DD I hope you're doing well.  Without you posting the bit about the original artwork, I might have dismissed this cover! Thanks again!)

Ok, no more accessories for me.  Really, I can quit anytime.


----------



## DD

Ha, bayou, no problem. But remember, I thought there were little sheep too!

I'm up in the middle of the night here in the hospital and can't get back to sleep because of some post-surgical pain. I think I'm going to have to ask for more morphine. That should have me seeing sheep again in more ways than one!  LOL-ouch!


----------



## Angela

lindnet, the pictures of your cover and kindle are great! thanks for posting.


----------



## Leslie

lindnet said:


> I don't mind the little guy at all....I was just trying to freak out Bayou, lol!
> 
> Leslie, that left picture in your signature makes me so sad! Geez, I love that movie! I think I need to watch it again this weekend. I love it that you are using the name Ennis.


Actually, my Kindle is Hugh, at least for the moment. But who knows what will happen when the cover with Ennis arrives! I keep looking at your pictures...so beautiful. Sigh...

Patience, patience....

L


----------



## lindnet

bayou said:


> I lasted a whole nine hours....I just bought one.
> 
> Maybe I should rename my Kindle RMM. (Ronald McDonald Mandal) bwwwahahahaha!


Wow, 9 whole hours?? That's amazing, you have such strong willpower, lol! So did you buy the skin as well?

You'll be glad to know that since RM is on the back of the cover, you don't even have to look at him most of the time. 

DD.....the things in heaven look even more like sheep in person!

Leslie....I don't think you can abandon Hugh. Especially after that great singing and dancing he did for you on Sunday! But that doesn't mean Ennis can't be hanging out on your cover, too.

I haven't named my K1. I know, what am I waiting for?


----------



## Leslie

lindnet said:


> I haven't named my K1. I know, what am I waiting for?


The Sundance Kid. or Sundance, for short. Sundance, which goes very well with the Roof of Heaven cover, I might add.

there...named.

L


----------



## lindnet

Leslie said:


> The Sundance Kid. or Sundance, for short. Sundance, which goes very well with the Roof of Heaven cover, I might add.
> 
> there...named.
> 
> L


Hey, how did you do that?? The right name just rolls off your tongue, just like that (*snap*)?? LOL, thanks! Sundance it is!

Ok, now your signature makes me even sadder. I sure wish he was still here.


----------



## Leslie

lindnet said:


> Hey, how did you do that?? The right name just rolls off your tongue, just like that (*snap*)?? LOL, thanks! Sundance it is!
> 
> Ok, now your signature makes me even sadder. I sure wish he was still here.


You avatar did inspire me a little bit, since Butch & Sundance were my original favorite cowboys! But looking at the picture and looking at the sun on the cover, I just said ta-da! That's it. So glad you like the name. I think it's perfect.

Meanwhile, I am waiting for the gay remake of Butch & Sundance. I always thought Etta just got in the way. 

L


----------



## DD

Lindnet, I'm thinking of naming my new kindle "Ewey" because of the sheep thing. What do you think?


----------



## lindnet

DD said:


> Lindnet, I'm thinking of naming my new kindle "Ewey" because of the sheep thing. What do you think?


Haha, I love it! It will forever remind us of the sheep.  As long as you don't pronounce it ewwww-ey.

[quote author=Leslie]Meanwhile, I am waiting for the gay remake of Butch & Sundance. I always thought Etta just got in the way. [/quote]

Wow, what a great idea! Have you pitched it to Hollywood yet?


----------



## robin.goodfellow

I met Robert Redford at the Nashville airport when he was filming "The Last Castle."


----------



## Leslie

DD said:


> Lindnet, I'm thinking of naming my new kindle "Ewey" because of the sheep thing. What do you think?


Growing up, I had a stuffed lamb named "Lambie" (pronounced "lam-mie," no B sound). If I had another Kindle to name, Lambie might be a choice.

Ewey is good but I worry about the "ewww" sound. No one every wants to say ewww in relation to a Kindle because...they're not! LOL

L


----------



## lindnet

robin.goodfellow said:


> I met Robert Redford at the Nashville airport when he was filming "The Last Castle."


Lucky dog! I just think he's dreamy. Even though he's getting a little long in the tooth these days.

[quote author=Leslie]
Growing up, I had a stuffed lamb named "Lambie" (pronounced "lam-mie," no B sound). If I had another Kindle to name, Lambie might be a choice.

Ewey is good but I worry about the "ewww" sound. No one every wants to say ewww in relation to a Kindle because...they're not! LOL[/quote]

Lambie is cute. Here's another idea.....leave off the 'y' and just call it Ewe. Then you could really confuse people by saying things like "I went to the park and took Ewe with me". LOL!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ewe?  You?  Hugh?. . . .oh, yes. . . .you could really confuse people!  

Ann


----------



## DD

lindnet said:


> Haha, I love it! It will forever remind us of the sheep.  As long as you don't pronounce it ewwww-ey.
> 
> Wow, what a great idea! Have you pitched it to Hollywood yet?


Yeah, lindnet & Leslie, it might sound negative if pronounce E-e-e-wy. I want to think of another "lamb" name. I'll have to do some research.

BTW, I got home from the hospital about 2 hrs. ago and my 'new baby' is beautiful!!!! (Oh, that didn't sound right!) I've been playing since I got home. I love this thing!


----------



## DD

lindnet said:


> Ok, here's my first attempt at posting pictures. The purple on the Starry Nite matches a little better under artificial light than outdoors (where I took these), but it's still stunning.....if I do say so myself!


OMG, lindnet, just found your pictures. They are gorgeous! I can't wait to get mine for K2.


----------



## Leslie

DD said:


> Yeah, lindnet & Leslie, it might sound negative if pronounce E-e-e-wy. I want to think of another "lamb" name. I'll have to do some research.
> 
> BTW, I got home from the hospital about 2 hrs. ago and my 'new baby' is beautiful!!!! (Oh, that didn't sound right!) I've been playing since I got home. I love this thing!


Taking a slightly different approach to the name, you could choose "Etoile" which is French for "star."

My sister was flying home from Paris two weeks ago and got to sit in the cockpit for takeoff and landing (yes, she's lucky). She said they took off and went up and were going through lots and lots of clouds, to the point that it was sort of turbulent and making her a little nervous. And then one of the pilots turned to her and said, "Madame, les etoiles sont...." and paused, and then waved his hand dramatically as they the burst through the clouds and finished, "la." {"Madame, les etoiles sont la." "Madame, the stars are there."} And suddenly, they were surrounded by stars. Talk about a roof of heaven moment! En Francais, no less!

L


----------



## DD

Leslie said:


> Taking a slightly different approach to the name, you could choose "Etoile" which is French for "star."
> 
> My sister was flying home from Paris two weeks ago and got to sit in the cockpit for takeoff and landing (yes, she's lucky). She said they took off and went up and were going through lots and lots of clouds, to the point that it was sort of turbulent and making her a little nervous. And then one of the pilots turned to her and said, "Madame, les etoiles sont...." and paused, and then waved his hand dramatically as they the burst through the clouds and finished, "la." {"Madame, les etoiles sont la." "Madame, the stars are there."} And suddenly, they were surrounded by stars. Talk about a roof of heaven moment! En Francais, no less!
> 
> L


Pretty name, Leslie.


----------



## Buttercup

Wow Leslie, you are good at this naming stuff.  My poor Kindle is still nameless since it's owner sucks at naming things, lol.


----------



## Leslie

Buttercup said:


> Wow Leslie, you are good at this naming stuff. My poor Kindle is still nameless since it's owner sucks at naming things, lol.


I am pretty proud of Sundance, I have to say.

Tell me more about your poor Kindle, maybe we'll come up with something...

L


----------



## Buttercup

Thanks Leslie.  My poor kindle just got a new Oberon purple Butterfly kover last week so is looking quite lovely in her koat but is still sans skin since I can't decide on that either but I'm leaning towards butterfly fields.  I'm not a butterfly freak or anything I just fell in love with the kover and had to have it.  I love purple.  She who has yet to be named is responsible for getting me to read so much more than I ever have before and even has me reading things I would never have even  considered in the past.  I read my first ever harlequin romance novel last week and am now reading Dead Until Dark.  So, in a way I suppose the butterfly kover is perfect since she's brought me out of my cocoon so to speak.


----------



## lindnet

Leslie said:


> I am pretty proud of Sundance, I have to say.


Yes, you may have used up your "find a perfect name" ability for awhile with that one. It's perfect. I call him Sunny, for short.


----------



## Leslie

Buttercup said:


> Thanks Leslie. My poor kindle just got a new Oberon purple Butterfly kover last week so is looking quite lovely in her koat but is still sans skin since I can't decide on that either but I'm leaning towards butterfly fields. I'm not a butterfly freak or anything I just fell in love with the kover and had to have it. I love purple. She who has yet to be named is responsible for getting me to read so much more than I ever have before and even has me reading things I would never have even considered in the past. I read my first ever harlequin romance novel last week and am now reading Dead Until Dark. So, in a way I suppose the butterfly kover is perfect since she's brought me out of my cocoon so to speak.


Well, with that description, I immediately think of *Chrysalis*.

You could also do kindlespeak with *Khrysalis* (but I don't think that looks as pretty. I like the letter C).

You could also modify that to Crystal or Krystal (although the latter makes me think of that scheming woman in Falcon Crest. LOL).

Personally, I like my first choice.

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

Leslie said:


> Well, with that description, I immediately think of *Chrysalis*.
> 
> You could also do kindlespeak with *Khrysalis* (but I don't think that looks as pretty. I like the letter C).
> 
> You could also modify that to Crystal or Krystal (although the latter makes me think of that scheming woman in Falcon Crest. LOL).
> 
> Personally, I like my first choice.
> 
> L


Oh, you're much better at this than me. My first thought was *Monarch* but didn't think it was girly enough. I like yours better.


----------



## Leslie

luvmy4brats said:


> Oh, you're much betteer at this than me. My first thought was *Monarch* but didn't think it was girly enough. I like yours better.


It was the "coming out of my cocoon" comment that triggered Chrysalis in my mind.

LOL, this is more fun than naming babies!

L


----------



## Buttercup

That is perfect Leslie!  Thank you for that.  I can't believe I even said that cocoon thing, I am so NOT that deep, lol


----------



## Buttercup

Oh, and you're right, I don't like it so much with the K so I'm going with the C.


----------



## DD

Leslie said:


> Taking a slightly different approach to the name, you could choose "Etoile" which is French for "star."
> 
> My sister was flying home from Paris two weeks ago and got to sit in the cockpit for takeoff and landing (yes, she's lucky). She said they took off and went up and were going through lots and lots of clouds, to the point that it was sort of turbulent and making her a little nervous. And then one of the pilots turned to her and said, "Madame, les etoiles sont...." and paused, and then waved his hand dramatically as they the burst through the clouds and finished, "la." {"Madame, les etoiles sont la." "Madame, the stars are there."} And suddenly, they were surrounded by stars. Talk about a roof of heaven moment! En Francais, no less!
> 
> L


Ok, got the name for my new Kindle 2 whom I just met today. I wanted to remind myself of the funny story of thinking the clouds were sheep on the purple ROF Oberon cover and also tie in the "heavenly" or "cosmic" theme. So, some research turned up this:

"The girl's name Rae \rae\, (also used as boy's name) Rae, is pronounced ray. Short form of Rachel (Hebrew) for "ewe" (female sheep)."

Perfect - Rae is the name denoting a "ewe" and also the 'rays' of the sun on the Oberon cover. I love it! Now my new K2 and I have bonded!

Might call her 'Rae Rae' as an endearment which also ties in my favorite football defensive player, Ray Lewis of my beloved Baltimore Ravens whose main team color is purple! It all seems so right!

Does it ever end!!! LOL


----------



## Leslie

Well, this is all wonderful! Buttercup, glad you like Chrysalis, I thought it was perfect. DD, Rae is great, too, works well with the stars and color tie-in.

With that, I think I can go eat my dinner as a happy woman!

Back in a bit, gang!

L


----------



## lindnet

DD said:


> Ok, got the name for my new Kindle 2 whom I just met today. I wanted to remind myself of the funny story of thinking the clouds were sheep on the purple ROF Oberon cover and also tie in the "heavenly" or "cosmic" theme. So, some research turned up this:
> 
> "The girl's name Rae \rae\, (also used as boy's name) Rae, is pronounced ray. Short form of Rachel (Hebrew) for "ewe" (female sheep)."
> 
> Perfect - Rae is the name denoting a "ewe" and also the 'rays' of the sun on the Oberon cover. I love it! Now my new K2 and I have bonded!
> 
> Might call her 'Rae Rae' as an endearment which also ties in my favorite football defensive player, Ray Lewis of my beloved Baltimore Ravens whose main team color is purple! It all seems so right!
> 
> Does it ever end!!! LOL


Wow DD!!!! That is the most perfect name ever! Well, right after Sundance Kid, of course. I'm so happy for you and Rae Rae!

And you asked me how I could tell my Kindle was a boy. Now you know. They are just male or female, and somehow you just "know".

Leslie.....you should get paid for naming Kindles! You are darned good at this, girl. Buttercup's Kindle now has a wonderful name, just like the rest of us.


----------



## lindnet

P.S.  How are you feeling, DD?


----------



## Leslie

I so want to order the River Garden and Orient skin but I am not a switcher of skins and covers....

stop me, please, stop me....

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

Leslie said:


> I so want to order the River Garden and Orient skin but I am not a switcher of skins and covers....
> 
> stop me, please, stop me....
> 
> L


I'm seriously considering changing mine to what Verena has...And I don't even really care for the saddle. I want purple, but..

Hate to say this, but the River Garden/Orient is GORGEOUS! No help, I know...


----------



## Leslie

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm seriously considering changing mine to what Verena has...And I don't even really care for the saddle. I want purple, but..
> 
> Hate to say this, but the River Garden/Orient is GORGEOUS! No help, I know...


I know, I know....

Hugh is telling me he is not a purple guy. He says if I want a purple cover, buy another Kindle. What is it with me and these bossy kindles? LOL.

L


----------



## kari

Leslie said:


> I so want to order the River Garden and Orient skin but I am not a switcher of skins and covers....
> 
> stop me, please, stop me....
> 
> L


Don't look at me -- I just switched from Tree of Life to purple Butterfly! They were so nice about one change -- I wouldn't dare ask again so Butterfly it is for me!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Leslie said:


> I know, I know....
> 
> Hugh is telling me he is not a purple guy. He says if I want a purple cover, buy another Kindle. What is it with me and these bossy kindles? LOL.
> 
> L


And earlier today I was considering switching back to the Buttterfly.

I'm going to sit on it for a few more days...Not my Kindle, just the idea of switching. It may also depend on if/when DecalGirl does Quest for the K2


----------



## kari

luvmy4brats said:


> And earlier today I was considering switching back to the Buttterfly.
> 
> I'm going to sit on it for a few more days...Not my Kindle, just the idea of switching. It may also depend on if/when DecalGirl does Quest for the K2


I love the purple Butterfly Luv -- I decided I just had to have it! ROH is nice and I love the idea of it, but it's a little busy for my taste. I think Butterfly will be perfect -- I can't wait to get it!!


----------



## lindnet

Leslie said:


> I know, I know....
> 
> Hugh is telling me he is not a purple guy. He says if I want a purple cover, buy another Kindle. What is it with me and these bossy kindles? LOL.
> 
> L


Well, Leslie, you KNOW Hugh has a mind of his own. But Ennis would like the purple (heck, little Ennis is ON the ROF). What to do?? They are both simply beautiful and there is no wrong choice. I think you should mull it over for a couple of days, and then go with your gut.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I had the butterfly with Edgar and had it pre-ordered, but then changed it when the ROH came out..The ROH is beautiful, but I really loved my butterfly...And then Verena posted that saddle ROH/Quest combo...<sigh>

My daughter is getting the Green Forest with the Monet Garden of Giverny skin...another stunning combo. She's not a cheap bribe, I can tell you that.


----------



## kari

luvmy4brats said:


> I had the butterfly with Edgar and had it pre-ordered, but then changed it when the ROH came out..The ROH is beautiful, but I really loved my butterfly...And then Verena posted that saddle ROH/Quest combo...<sigh>
> 
> My daughter is getting the Green Forest with the Monet Garden of Giverny skin...another stunning combo. She's not a cheap bribe, I can tell you that.


I actually like the saddle ROH better than the purple b/c it seems to have more depth of color/shading or something -- just going by pics. But it's a little busy for me and then Bayou kind of got me hating that little man. LOL I'm kidding.

Why are you bribing your daughter? I must have missed something.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Can you believe that this is the combo a 14yr old picked?

















I borrowed her Kindle after I sold mine while I was waiting for Bella to arrive...She's 14 and drives a hard bargain.


----------



## Buttercup

Great combo!  

Leslie, I was gonna tell you to step away from the oberon site but I just love the purple roof of heaven so I'm having a hard time saying it.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

I think you need the red River Garden AND the purple Roof of Heaven! What I had to have both myself. Now I am trying to make myself wait for my birthday to order the Raven in navy...lol!


----------



## lindnet

Ok, I have to ask this question again, because it's really bugging me.  I got my purple ROH yesterday and absolutely love it.  I know some of you have owned Oberons before.  Did yours have kind of an icky chemical smell to it at first?  I expected to smell yummy leather, and it stinks!  It's not just me, other people can smell it as well.


----------



## kari

lindnet said:


> Ok, I have to ask this question again, because it's really bugging me. I got my purple ROH yesterday and absolutely love it. I know some of you have owned Oberons before. Did yours have kind of an icky chemical smell to it at first? I expected to smell yummy leather, and it stinks! It's not just me, other people can smell it as well.


Are you saying my purple Butterfly is going to stink? My saddle journal just smells like leather -- nothing icky (I just got it this past Wed.).


----------



## nelamvr6

My saddle Tree of Life had that yummy leather smell.

Perhaps it has something to do with the dye?


----------



## Lynn

Mine just has a light leather smell to it, maybe it depends on the dye? I ordered the Forest journal in green and they had shipped it before they decided to go with additional colors, now I wish I had waited a bit . I really like the cover and the color, but wonder if the fit would have been a bit better. The Journal is probably 1 inch longer than the Kindle on the top and the bottom and makes it a bit larger to hold. I guess I could always use it as a journal   and get a new K2 cover. But which one- too many choices

Lynn L


----------



## Lynn

Woo Hoo- I just made it to 250 posts!

Lynn L


----------



## Buttercup

Mine does not stink at all.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Lynn said:


> Mine just has a light leather smell to it, maybe it depends on the dye? I ordered the Forest journal in green and they had shipped it before they decided to go with additional colors, now I wish I had waited a bit . I really like the cover and the color, but wonder if the fit would have been a bit better. The Journal is probably 1 inch longer than the Kindle on the top and the bottom and makes it a bit larger to hold. I guess I could always use it as a journal  and get a new K2 cover. But which one- too many choices
> 
> Lynn L


You can call them and talk to them. I had ordered a Tree of Life and right after I received it they came out with the Butterfly..like 2 days later. I was so upset. They switched it out for me..then again, it was probably because I had actually called before I ordered and was told they wouldn't be releasing any new ones (They changed their minds because of overwhelming requests...) Doesn't hurt to ask. The worst they can do is say no.


----------



## lindnet

Hmmm.....maybe I'm going to have to have it replaced.     I'll wait a little big and see if the smell fades.  But it's NOT that good leather smell, it's pretty icky.

I did write to them.  They answered, and said it could just be that I'm really sensitive to odors.  They said they use a dye on the edges that could smell a bit.  But this smell is all over it, and other people have noticed it too.  Oberon said they would replace it if it doesn't go away, or I can't handle it.  I just wondered if other people had the issue too, and it just faded over time.


----------



## DD

lindnet said:


> Wow DD!!!! That is the most perfect name ever! Well, right after Sundance Kid, of course. I'm so happy for you and Rae Rae!
> 
> And you asked me how I could tell my Kindle was a boy. Now you know. They are just male or female, and somehow you just "know".
> 
> Leslie.....you should get paid for naming Kindles! You are darned good at this, girl. Buttercup's Kindle now has a wonderful name, just like the rest of us.


Well, lindnet, maybe Sundance and Rae will meet on the street someday with their matching purple covers and skins. You never know with us stalkers!


----------



## Lynn

> You can call them and talk to them. I had ordered a Tree of Life and right after I received it they came out with the Butterfly..like 2 days later. I was so upset. They switched it out for me..then again, it was probably because I had actually called before I ordered and was told they wouldn't be releasing any new ones (They changed their minds because of overwhelming requests...) Doesn't hurt to ask. The worst they can do is say no.


I could do that, but then I wouldn't have a good reason to get another . I think I will use it a while, I may just get other journals if this works- there are some patterns/colors I like they don't offer as K covers and I like the different buttons too. I'm not patient enough to wait for them to redo the kindle buttons.

Lynn L


----------



## BurBunny

Leslie said:


> Hugh is telling me he is not a purple guy. He says if I want a purple cover, buy another Kindle. What is it with me and these bossy kindles? LOL.


Leslie, do you really want to deal with Hugh if he's unhappy in purple? Can you imagine the havoc he could wreak on your books? Skipping all the "good" parts, getting chapters out of order...

Just get him the River Garden and be done with it.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

I spent the night dreaming about Oberon covers. And a whole bunch of other stuff. But covers figured prominently in my mind.

Thanks for all the advice and opinions. Keep 'em coming! I still haven't figured out what to do ... sigh....

Part of my problem is that I am not much of a "switching" person. I carry the same purse day in and day out. My checkbook has been in the same cover for years. I put my first skin on Sir William back in November and its still there (and still looking fine). So what to do?

Something about the Orient skin -- I saw it yesterday and I said, I've just got to have that. It's gorgeous. And it would go with the black Amazon cover (that I presently have) as well as the red River Garden (if I ordered that). So in the event I do switch covers on my Kindle, I wouldn't have to change the skin (which seems to be a bit of the pain in the neck, to be honest).

But last week, when I saw the Roof of Heaven/starry night combo, I also went ga-ga. I love the ROH with the sun, stars, and shepherd. There's a lot of symbolism there that is very meaningful to me. Plus purple is a symbolic color, too.

One thought I had was to buy Sir William a new set of clothes and put him in the ROH and starry night combo. But then what happens to my Hokusai wave cover (Sir William's present coat)? I love that one, too, and after 4 months, it is just starting to break in nicely. Do I toss an old friend aside, just because there is a new kid on the block?

Add to this is the fact that I have already changed my Oberon K2 order once already (from Forest to Roof of Heaven). Are they going to think I am a crazy lady to email AGAIN and change it AGAIN? Sigh....

Help me, my friends! I need help!

Leslie


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Leslie,

Why don't you ask decalgirl to make the Orient skin available for the K1? The colors would be a nice contrast in your Hokusai Wave cover and carry out the eastern theme, and Sir William gets a new skin. Then you can get ROH and the starry night skin for your new K2. (By giving Sir William a new skin he may not be so jealous of the newcomer in the family)


----------



## Leslie

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Leslie,
> 
> Why don't you ask decalgirl to make the Orient skin available for the K1? The colors would be a nice contrast in your Hokusai Wave cover and carry out the eastern theme, and Sir William gets a new skin. Then you can get ROH and the starry night skin for your new K2. (By giving Sir William a new skin he may not be so jealous of the newcomer in the family)


I thought of that but part of what I really like about the Orient (and the new K2 skins) is the full back and the image on the back. With a K1 skin, I'd lose most of the temple and so on.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Leslie I ordered the Orient skin yesterday and have the River Garden Oberon ordered. I don't make change often either but I did splurge and order the Tree of Life Oberon cover also, I think the Orient skin will look nice with both covers. I had the red m-Edge for months before I ordered a Oberon for my Klassic.


----------



## Leslie

Well, my latest thought is: Orient skin and red River Garden cover for Hugh; he'll also have the black Amazon cover.

Starry night skin and new purple Roof of Heaven for Sir William; starry night will also go with his existing Hokusai Wave cover. Plus, on WSB I can still change the screensaver and I think the starry night screensaver adds a lot to the design.

Part of me is thinking that I am crazy to be buying a brand new cover for my K1 which will most likely sit next to my bed most of the time (it looks like Hugh will be the travelin' man). On the other hand, I was a beta tester for the Hokusai wave cover and didn't have to pay for that. It seems like the least I can do is to give some business back to a small, family owned company that has been incredibly receptive to all our requests and comments.

I just hope they are incredibly receptive when I change my K2 cover order for the third time! Yikes!

Opinions on this very very important issue are always welcome.

L


----------



## lindnet

Leslie, it sounds to me like you have given it a lot of thought and come up with the perfect solution.  I especially like the part about giving some extra business to the Oberon people, it's a very nice thing to do.  You will have the 2 best dressed Kindles, with extra traveling clothes for them to use!

A little off topic......I find myself logging on here even more often now, and I think it's so I can see the picture of the original Sundance Kid at the top of my page!  LOL!


----------



## lindnet

DD said:


> Well, lindnet, maybe Sundance and Rae will meet on the street someday with their matching purple covers and skins. You never know with us stalkers!


That's true! I'm always on the lookout for you!

I think you need to change your avatar to a sheep picture, lol. Or a sun. Or maybe a sun shining on a sheep??


----------



## luvmy4brats

Leslie, I think that's an excellent solution. I'm pretty sure Oberon won't have a problem..I hope not because I'm pretty sure I'll be changing mine back to the butterfly. I'm still deciding.


----------



## lindnet

Hey Leslie, since you named my Sunny, you need to go check out the Movie Poster Screensavers thread and see what BJ made for me!


----------



## DD

lindnet said:


> That's true! I'm always on the lookout for you!
> 
> I think you need to change your avatar to a sheep picture, lol. Or a sun. Or maybe a sun shining on a sheep??


I'll look for one. Let me know if you find one.


----------



## DD

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Leslie I ordered the Orient skin yesterday and have the River Garden Oberon ordered. I don't make change often either but I did splurge and order the Tree of Life Oberon cover also, I think the Orient skin will look nice with both covers. I had the red m-Edge for months before I ordered a Oberon for my Klassic.


Does anyone know if the Orient cover red would go with the Red M-edge cover? I'm considering asking DeCal Girl to make Orient for K1 which I'm giving to my niece. I have both the Red M-edge leather and the Saddle M-edge leather covers which I will also be giving to her. I'd like to dress it up for her a bit and I think Orient would look nice with both covers if that red doesn't clash.


----------



## lindnet

DD said:


> I'll look for one. Let me know if you find one.


How's this?









I found a couple with real sheep standing in the sun, if that's what you're thinking. But I kinda like this one!


----------



## DD

lindnet said:


> How's this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found a couple with real sheep standing in the sun, if that's what you're thinking. But I kinda like this one!


No sun on this, but she's cute, don't you think?

I like yours too!


----------



## lindnet

DD said:


> No sun on this, but she's cute, don't you think?
> 
> I like yours too!


Oh, I like it! She looks like a Rae Rae!


----------



## DD

lindnet said:


> Oh, I like it! She looks like a Rae Rae!


Here's one I like, lindnet. More my style...not the cartoon type.

Well, g-night to all. I know it's only 7:30 PM here, but this little lamby is tired. Guess it's that I'm still recovering.


----------



## Leslie

Sweet dreams, DD! Feel better tomorrow.

L


----------



## DD

Leslie said:


> Sweet dreams, DD! Feel better tomorrow.
> 
> L


Thanks. Actually don't have much pain. I'm just worn out. Haven't eaten since last Sunday. I can have protein shakes tomorrow. Yummy! Getting tired of GatorAde, popsicles, and jello.


----------



## lindnet

DD said:


> Here's one I like, lindnet. More my style...not the cartoon type.


Oh, I really like that one, DD! But I'm not so sure about the one in your signature.  For some reason, bondage comes to mind when I look at that one, lol!!


----------



## MonaSW

DD said:


> Thanks. Actually don't have much pain. I'm just worn out. Haven't eaten since last Sunday. I can have protein shakes tomorrow. Yummy! Getting tired of GatorAde, popsicles, and jello.


Hope you get better soon! I'd be fit to be tied about now!


----------



## DD

lindnet said:


> Oh, I really like that one, DD! But I'm not so sure about the one in your signature.  For some reason, bondage comes to mind when I look at that one, lol!!


It's called Agnus Dei (Lamb of God).


----------



## lindnet

Oops, sorry DD.  I hope I didn't offend you!


----------



## DD

lindnet said:


> Oops, sorry DD. I hope I didn't offend you!


No, no. Not at all. I'm not that sensitive. Just explaining why the lamb was tied up - it's a sacrifice. I picked it today because that's kind of how I feel. Very tired. Went to sleep for a while but now I'm up again. Just can't get comfortable with these stitches tonight. Don't like to take too much pain killer but may have to tonight.


----------



## lindnet

That stinks that you can't even get your rest.  It sounds like it might be a good idea to go ahead and take some of the pain meds.  I sure hope you start feeling better soon, so you can get out there and start stalking me and Sundance!


----------



## DD

lindnet said:


> That stinks that you can't even get your rest. It sounds like it might be a good idea to go ahead and take some of the pain meds. I sure hope you start feeling better soon, so you can get out there and start stalking me and Sundance!


Yeah, I could be dangerous when I can't sleep. I start to buy a lot of things in the middle of the night that I don't need. Who knows, I might end up with two Oberon covers! (M-m, which one?) I kind of like the fact that they are now making the Creek Bed Maple in Green. I'm only looking.....help!

P.S. I love the name Sundance for your Kindle, especially since you are in California.


----------



## kevin63

DD said:


> Yeah, I could be dangerous when I can't sleep. I start to buy a lot of things in the middle of the night that I don't need. Who knows, I might end up with two Oberon covers! (M-m, which one?) I kind of like the fact that they are now making the Creek Bed Maple in Green. I'm only looking.....help!
> 
> P.S. I love the name Sundance for your Kindle, especially since you are in California.


Hey DD

Good to see you back. Yeah I have the same trouble of buying things in the middle of the nite when I can't sleep. At the time it all sounds good, then I always ask myself why I ordered it to begin with.

Hope your doing well.

Kevin


----------



## DD

kevin63 said:


> Hey DD
> 
> Good to see you back. Yeah I have the same trouble of buying things in the middle of the nite when I can't sleep. At the time it all sounds good, then I always ask myself why I ordered it to begin with.
> 
> Hope your doing well.
> 
> Kevin


Thanks, Kevin. Yes, I finally did get some sleep. When I got up this morning, my laptop was still on and I had 4 Vera Bradley bags (on sale!) in my cart at ebags. I'm glad I waited 'til morning. I deleted two of them and did the sensible and bought ONLY 2! Just had to have all 4 in the middle of the night.


----------



## DD

lindnet said:


> That stinks that you can't even get your rest. It sounds like it might be a good idea to go ahead and take some of the pain meds. I sure hope you start feeling better soon, so you can get out there and start stalking me and Sundance!


Hey, lindnet, how do you like the 'kinder, gentler' lamb in my signature? I think the cute little fluffy ones are more my style - like on the Oberon Roof of Heaven cover. Oh, wait, they were bushes, right? he-he

I kind of like how this whole lamb theme is shaping up for me - thr quasi 'sheep' on the cover, Rae Rae's name being a Hebrew word meaning 'ewe', and I'm an avid knitter. So the lamb works. I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## patrisha w.

DD said:


> Purple Roof of Heaven is just gorgeous. Just ordered it too.


 I had a red sky dragon ordered but I went to look at the site one more time and the blandishments of the purple roof of heaven drew me in. I just sent email asking if my order could be changed from the red sky dragon to the purple roof of heaven...

Patricia {crossing everything crossable that she hasn't left it too late...}


----------



## lindnet

DD said:


> Hey, lindnet, how do you like the 'kinder, gentler' lamb in my signature? I think the cute little fluffy ones are more my style - like on the Oberon Roof of Heaven cover. Oh, wait, they were bushes, right? he-he
> 
> I kind of like how this whole lamb theme is shaping up for me - thr quasi 'sheep' on the cover, Rae Rae's name being a Hebrew word meaning 'ewe', and I'm an avid knitter. So the lamb works. I love it when a plan comes together.


I LOVE that one! It's a lot cuter than the one that was tied up, waiting to be sacrificed, lol! I really think the way your name Rae Rae has come together, too. And thanks for reminding me that Sundance goes with CA! Especially since it's all rainy and ugly today. 

I think I mentioned that the clouds look even more like sheet when you see the cover in person. So you should just stick to your story. Besides, the sheep go better with the story of Ennis being the little guy on the back.

I LOVE the Vera Bradley stuff. I want one of the small backpacks really bad, but not unless I can find it on sale. Last night at TJ Maxx, I found a small cosmetic bag to carry makeup brushes in (Vera) for $3!! So which bags did you get?

I'm so glad you finally got some sleep! Did you count sheep?? I should have suggested that last night.....another tie-in!!


----------



## lindnet

patrisha said:


> I had a red sky dragon ordered but I went to look at the site one more time and the blandishments of the purple roof of heaven drew me in. I just sent email asking if my order could be changed from the red sky dragon to the purple roof of heaven...
> 
> Patricia {crossing everything crossable that she hasn't left it too late...}


Hey, I'll cross everything for you, too! I think you'll love the purple Roof of Heaven, I just received mine for the K1, and it's gorgeous.


----------



## DD

lindnet said:


> I LOVE that one! It's a lot cuter than the one that was tied up, waiting to be sacrificed, lol! I really think the way your name Rae Rae has come together, too. And thanks for reminding me that Sundance goes with CA! Especially since it's all rainy and ugly today.
> 
> I think I mentioned that the clouds look even more like sheet when you see the cover in person. So you should just stick to your story. Besides, the sheep go better with the story of Ennis being the little guy on the back.
> 
> I LOVE the Vera Bradley stuff. I want one of the small backpacks really bad, but not unless I can find it on sale. Last night at TJ Maxx, I found a small cosmetic bag to carry makeup brushes in (Vera) for $3!! So which bags did you get?
> 
> I'm so glad you finally got some sleep! Did you count sheep?? I should have suggested that last night.....another tie-in!!


Oh, check out ebags.com. They have 3 colors of the backpack on sale for $49.99. Free shipping on orders over $75.

I finally ended up with 3 bags.
I got a large bag for carrying my knitting:









A large cosmetic:









and a purse cosmetic:









I like to put my protected Kindle in with my knitting so I have everything in one place. The lg. cosmetic bag will fit my Kindle 2 in its case and some other stuff I think and it matches the lg knitting bag. there was not much color choice in some of the sale items, but I like what I ended up with.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Leslie said:


> Well, my latest thought is: Orient skin and red River Garden cover for Hugh; he'll also have the black Amazon cover.
> 
> Starry night skin and new purple Roof of Heaven for Sir William; starry night will also go with his existing Hokusai Wave cover. Plus, on WSB I can still change the screensaver and I think the starry night screensaver adds a lot to the design.
> 
> Part of me is thinking that I am crazy to be buying a brand new cover for my K1 which will most likely sit next to my bed most of the time (it looks like Hugh will be the travelin' man). On the other hand, I was a beta tester for the Hokusai wave cover and didn't have to pay for that. It seems like the least I can do is to give some business back to a small, family owned company that has been incredibly receptive to all our requests and comments.
> 
> I just hope they are incredibly receptive when I change my K2 cover order for the third time! Yikes!
> 
> Opinions on this very very important issue are always welcome.
> 
> L


Leslie, it all depends on what your credit card debt looks like...

Sorry, I'll behave now.

The cover you have used for your K1 was a gift. If you would like to buy a new cover for it, then go for it. It may be sitting on your nightstand, but it should look pretty on your nightstand. You can rotate the covers based on your mood.


----------



## lindnet

DD said:


> Oh, check out ebags.com. They have 3 colors of the backpack on sale for $49.99. Free shipping on orders over $75.


Thanks DD! I'll go check them out. I love the bags you got, those are great.

I really should save up for the VB I really want, which is the Purple Punch to match my purple ROH.


----------



## DD

lindnet said:


> Thanks DD! I'll go check them out. I love the bags you got, those are great.
> 
> I really should save up for the VB I really want, which is the Purple Punch to match my purple ROH.


Yeah, I think that's a new pattern. No sales on that one yet. It'll come. Keep looking.


----------



## Leslie

I just called Oberon and changed my order:

Red River Garden with corners for the Kindle 2.

Purple Roof of Heaven with velcro for the Kindle 1.

It couldn't have been easier. She didn't even ask for my credit card number! LOL.

I can't wait to see what Sir William thinks when his new coat arrives. And Hugh is chomping at the bit for his suit AND underwear. 

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

Leslie said:


> I just called Oberon and changed my order:
> 
> Red River Garden with corners for the Kindle 2.
> 
> Purple Roof of Heaven with velcro for the Kindle 1.
> 
> It couldn't have been easier. She didn't even ask for my credit card number! LOL.
> 
> I can't wait to see what Sir William thinks when his new coat arrives. And Hugh is chomping at the bit for his suit AND underwear.
> 
> L


Thanks for the info Leslie...Glad to know it was painless. I have a feeling I'll be calling as well to switch back to the Butterfly.

As for Hugh being nekkid, is that really a bad thing? Oh you mean


----------



## BurBunny

And I just got confirmation of my change to just the red River Garden for the K2.  They're so terrific to work with!


----------



## VictoriaP

Leslie, did you think to ask them for an ETA on the K2s?


----------



## Leslie

VictoriaP said:


> Leslie, did you think to ask them for an ETA on the K2s?


No, unfortunately, I didn't. She was so nonchalant my mind sort of went blank. I also didn't ask if my K1 cover would be shipped before the other one, or if they'd do them both together.

L


----------



## kari

I ordered before velcro was a choice and I want to make sure I still get corners.  I wonder if I need to tell them that just to be sure.


----------



## Athena

Those are pretty...

They work well on the Kindle?

I like this one

http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=929


----------



## DD

kari, I preordered with corners also before velcro was available. I can't imagine they would just change the order unless we do.


----------



## kari

Athena said:


> Those are pretty...
> 
> They work well on the Kindle?
> 
> I like this one
> 
> http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=929


I love Three Graces but I really wanted it in purple and they didn't offer it.  Now I'm getting Butterfly in purple and I'm really excited about it. I like that it has a front and back design without being too busy. But yeah, Three Graces is nice and I like it in the saddle too - I just didn't want that because I already have a saddle journal and I wanted a different color for a change of pace.


----------



## Athena

For the Three Graces, I was thinking of the wine but the purple would be a really pretty color. Too bad it doesn't come in that color, now that you mention.  

The Butterfly is very elegant, esp in the Purple.  I like that too!!

Have to ask DH if I can get one of these for my Kindle


----------



## BurBunny

Was just poking around Oberon (to see how I liked the Zen skin with the red River Garden - ahhh, perfect!) and saw this on the K2 page:



> We have completed our design stage for both corner and Velcro styles for the Kindle 2.
> Our designs are almost identical to our Kindle designs in both styles except that they are longer and no longer have the tiny memory chip pocket (they still have the ID pocket).
> We anticipate beginning to ship pre-ordered Kindle 2 orders on March 16th.


Wooohoooo!


----------



## DD

BurBunny said:


> Was just poking around Oberon (to see how I liked the Zen skin with the red River Garden - ahhh, perfect!) and saw this on the K2 page:
> 
> Wooohoooo!


Thanks for the info, BurBunny. That's good to know.

I see they've changed the measurement info on the order page you get when you click on a cover. The K2 covers are 6" x 8 1/2" (thickness not given yet), as I expected. Good to know that the Kindle in the Oberon cover will fit in some of the cases I already have. For instance, that measurement will fit in my Waterfield Large Sleeve case for the Kindle 1 and the Waterfield Travel Bag. I'm really happy about that!


----------



## Leslie

I realized today that I am sooooo missing picking up Sir William in his Oberon coat to read. Hugh in his black jacket is fine but it is not the same. I want my new Oberon covers....I am dying here....LOL

L


----------



## DD

Leslie said:


> I realized today that I am sooooo missing picking up Sir William in his Oberon coat to read. Hugh in his black jacket is fine but it is not the same. I want my new Oberon covers....I am dying here....LOL
> 
> L


Hang in there. Help is on the way. I know what you mean, though. I've never seen an Oberon in person and I don't think I can wait a few weeks to have the one I ordered.


----------



## Leslie

DD said:


> Hang in there. Help is on the way. I know what you mean, though. I've never seen an Oberon in person and I don't think I can wait a few weeks to have the one I ordered.


When you actually see it, you'll go bananas. Trust me. I was sort of nonchalant before I got my Hokusai wave....then life changed. They are that beautiful.

L


----------



## DD

Leslie said:


> When you actually see it, you'll go bananas. Trust me. I was sort of nonchalant before I got my Hokusai wave....then life changed. They are that beautiful.
> 
> L


My heart palpitates just looking at them on the site. I had held off on ordering one for K1 because I didn't like the idea of velcro or the corners blocking any buttons. But with the new K2 and corners, there was nothing holding me back.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Re: Oberon - Roof of Heaven Up for BOTH Kindles now (PURPLE!!!) (picture added) 
« Reply #227 on: February 21, 2009, 08:47:40 AM » Quote  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Re:  Velvet Jewel Decalgirl Skin

I just got an e-mail from Decalgirl.  They said they can definitely add the design for the K1 and it should be up on their website within two weeks at the retail price.  They also said if I was in a hurry they would custom-make it immediately for $5 more!  Yippee!!  I'll bet they heard from several of this morning so decided to add the design to K-skins (I also told them I had originally seen the design posted on Kindleboards).

I just wanted to up-date anyone who is interested in the Decalgirl's Velvet Jewel Kindle 1 cover, they are now available!!  I just ordered my first skin for my KK.  Now I have to make the decision to order an Oberon cover or not.  I know which design I like but they do not make it in a KK cover, I think that the Dragon Roost is just about the coolest cover they have and would order it in a minute but no kk cover and I am not sure about ordering the Journal cover and converting it to a KK cover.  I have seen in another Kindleboard thread where some of you have done so, can you tell me your thoughts now that you have used them awhile.  Any input would be appreciated.
Thanks,
B-Kay


----------



## crebel

B-Kay said:


> Re: Oberon - Roof of Heaven Up for BOTH Kindles now (PURPLE!!!) (picture added)
> « Reply #227 on: February 21, 2009, 08:47:40 AM » Quote
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Re: Velvet Jewel Decalgirl Skin
> 
> I just got an e-mail from Decalgirl. They said they can definitely add the design for the K1 and it should be up on their website within two weeks at the retail price. They also said if I was in a hurry they would custom-make it immediately for $5 more! Yippee!! I'll bet they heard from several of this morning so decided to add the design to K-skins (I also told them I had originally seen the design posted on Kindleboards).
> 
> I just wanted to up-date anyone who is interested in the Decalgirl's Velvet Jewel Kindle 1 cover, they are now available!! I just ordered my first skin for my KK. Now I have to make the decision to order an Oberon cover or not. I know which design I like but they do not make it in a KK cover, I think that the Dragon Roost is just about the coolest cover they have and would order it in a minute but no kk cover and I am not sure about ordering the Journal cover and converting it to a KK cover. I have seen in another Kindleboard thread where some of you have done so, can you tell me your thoughts now that you have used them awhile. Any input would be appreciated.
> Thanks,
> B-Kay


Holy Moly! Thanks BK - that was my original post and I have been obsessively (I know, obsessive is relative on this board) checking their site a couple of times a day but hadn't been there yet today! Velvet Jewel is now on its way to me! Happy, happy, happy dance!!!!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Crebel,

Your original post was where I originally saw the Velvet Jewel design.  I even printed your post so I wouldn't forget to check when Decalgirl told you it should be available.  When I checked again yesterday and it still wasn't showing I emailed them and reminded them that they had said "2 weeks".  They sent me the link this morning to tell me I could order it, which I did immediately.  I can hardly wait!  I have never ordered a skin for anything and just couldn't make up my mind about which one to get until I saw Velvet Jewel I was hooked.  Now I can hardly wait, (oh, I think I just repeated myself) ha ha.  Anyway now on to my dilemma with the Oberon cover, sigh.


----------



## kindlevixen

They have also added the Lullaby http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,19276.htm ... I was thinking that may go nicely with the purple ROF.


----------



## celta

I love the purple ROH! To me, it would be great to have the flexibility of buying the journal and simply attaching the kindle with velcro (for which I have no particular love or objection).  I also have a plastic divider in my Levenger circa zip planner with velcro, so could move the kindle between the two.  Am loving the ROH idea, but I tend to 'mate for life' so would be sad if future device spec's made the cover obsolete! 

Do you think it would fit that way?  Prime question -- I would greatly appreciate knowing what the total (flat) size of a journal vs the kindle 2 cover. I read that the kindle 2 cover is 8 9/16" by 6 1/8' by 1".  So it seems that the journal must be very nearly the same size if it's close to 6 x 9.  Can anyone provide the journal measurements and any related advise?


----------

